# Breaking Bad - S05E15 - Granite State



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

So Walter White and Heisenberg are household names. 

Gretchen and Elliot went on Charlie Rose and inadvertently caused Walt to come out of hiding! 

Robert Forster is SO GOOD at playing that type of character. 

I suppose that was Saul's exit. 

Is Jesse ok?

And FINALLY, after hearing Vince and co saying for months how incredible Todd is, their hype started to pay off in this episode.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

F yeah Robert Forster!


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

Gretchen and Elliott are so going to get a Ricin-flavored gift-basket.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Robert Forster was great. 

Todd is such a polite criminal. His momma sure taught him manners. 
Jesse is fine. Brock's mom - not so much.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

"Just so you know .. this isn't personal."


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

So how did the DEA go from knowing nothing to knowing everything? We know Marie would talk - but they don't really have evidence. At least enough to issue a massive manhunt for him. I feel they left too much off screen.

We don't know if Walt's conversation with Jesse was ever handed over. We also don't know if they saw the Jesse confession tape. It does seem that Skyler isn't talking. So... I'm not sure.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Is next week's episode just an hour? A lot to wrap up in a short amount of time, if they decide to wrap up a lot of loose ends.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

whitson77 said:


> Is next week's episode just an hour? A lot to wrap up in a short amount of time, if they decide to wrap up a lot of loose ends.


Hour 15.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

whitson77 said:


> Is next week's episode just an hour? A lot to wrap up in a short amount of time, if they decide to wrap up a lot of loose ends.





Turtleboy said:


> Hour 15.


I noticed in the promo for next week's episode it said Presented by CarMax. Maybe that means limited commercial breaks?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Carlucci said:


> Gretchen and Elliott are so going to get a Ricin-flavored gift-basket.


Who?


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

GoPackGo said:


> Gretchen and Elliot went on Charlie Rose and inadvertently caused Walt to come out of hiding!


He had placed the call to the DEA before he heard Elliot and Gretchen. Now, did it change what he had planned to do when the cavalry came? Not sure.

Agree, there's a lot to wrap up in 75 minutes, but it seems like he has some additional targets now.

Not as good as last week's episode, but that bar was very high. It's gonna be a long week. 

Brad


----------



## dwatt (Jan 11, 2007)

Kamakzie said:


> Who?


Walt's former business partners from before he was a chemistry teacher. They were the ones who Walt said was paying for his cancer treatment at the beginning but it was really coming from meth proceeds.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

This episode was definitely more like the calm before the storm.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

dwatt said:


> Walt's former business partners from before he was a chemistry teacher. They were the ones who Walt said was paying for his cancer treatment at the beginning but it was really coming from meth proceeds.


Ahh yes.. Duh!


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

bsnelson said:


> He had placed the call to the DEA before he heard Elliot and Gretchen. Now, did it change what he had planned to do when the cavalry came? Not sure.


I think he had full intentions of giving up and turning himself in. But then he saw the interview on TV and a fire was lit inside of him.

I just can't figure out what lit that fire. Was it the snub that he didn't contribute to the company? Or was it the realization that there's blue meth on the streets, which means that Jesse is cooking?

Whichever it was, it changed his mind to take action instead of being taken in.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

bsnelson said:


> Not as good as last week's episode, but that bar was very high. It's gonna be a long week.
> 
> Brad


Agree and still the 1:15 flew by.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Frash said:


> I just can't figure out what lit that fire. Was it the snub that he didn't contribute to the company? Or was it the realization that there's blue meth on the streets, which means that Jesse is cooking?


I think it's all of the above. His feelings are hurt because he's not getting credit for his contributions to the company, and because somebody else is cooking "his" meth.

(And by "his feelings are hurt," I mean "his pride is driving him into a homicidal rage, the likes of which can only be assuaged through the generous application of high-caliber, large-magazine weaponry, and ricin.")


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Who knew the unabomber's cabin was actually in NH?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Frash said:


> I just can't figure out what lit that fire. Was it the snub that he didn't contribute to the company? Or was it the realization that there's blue meth on the streets, which means that Jesse is cooking?


Ego. The same thing that had him, instead of taking their help by going to work for Grey Matter, and taking advantage of their top of the line health care to fund his cancer treatments, saying Eff You to Gretchen and continuing down the path. He could have avoided ALL of it by simply saying yes to Elliott.

It's the same ego that will destroy him.

At the hands of his son. 

Greg


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Frash said:


> I just can't figure out what lit that fire.


IMO -- Pride and arrogance.

I now blame Walt for the death of Jesse's 2nd GF because he told the Nazi's about her and her son. He can drop dead any time now.

Robert Forster was great - $10K for one hour of his time. Gotta go watch Jackie Brown again.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Love the episode, especially since Walt's cabin soooo resembles my first place in NH. 

How long was he there? Two months? (Long enough for the hair, but still winter)


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> Love the episode, especially since Walt's cabin soooo resembles my first place in NH.
> 
> How long was he there? Two months? (Long enough for the hair, but still winter)


According to talking bad! he was there for 3-4 months and is probably leaving a day or two before his 52nd bday and the diner scene.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

mostman said:


> So how did the DEA go from knowing nothing to knowing everything? We know Marie would talk - but they don't really have evidence. At least enough to issue a massive manhunt for him. I feel they left too much off screen.
> 
> We don't know if Walt's conversation with Jesse was ever handed over. We also don't know if they saw the Jesse confession tape. It does seem that Skyler isn't talking. So... I'm not sure.


yeah, same question

if they recorded Walt's conversation with Skylar then they have him saying "I'll do to you what I did to Hank"

so they have Walt for suspicion of murder, and domestic violence, but nothing else really

then there's Huell being watched by he DEA agent in the hotel room

true the DEA agent doesn't know anything about Walt, but he knows Huell is involved in a case that Hank and Gomez are investigating

and as soon as he finds out that Hank and Gomez are presumed dead he's going to think Huell knows something about their death

so I imagine Huell was charged with conspiracy and offered a deal and then he told everything he knew

still seems like they shouldn't have much evidence


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

whitson77 said:


> Is next week's episode just an hour? A lot to wrap up in a short amount of time, if they decide to wrap up a lot of loose ends.


My thought. How could there possibly be only one more episode? So much to do!


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

I still think he goes back to free Jessie so that he can do one thing to redeem himself, at least in his own head. He'll then offer his life to Jessie and let the chip fall where they may.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

SocratesJohnson said:


> I still think he goes back to free Jessie so that he can do one thing to redeem himself, at least in his own head. He'll then offer his life to Jessie and let the chip fall where they may.


Yeah, I think this is now a definite possibility... The enemy of my enemy is my friend sort of thing. But he won't let Jesse decide, he'll just let him go his own way.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

So Walt's obviously not safe for long, and might not even make it back to his cabin.

I assume he scrambles back there, just ahead of the law. Rolls his barrel o' money down the hill, steals a car, buys a gun, loads the gun with ricin bullets, kills everyone he ever knew.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DAMN!!!


todd is hard core. and a soft sweetie.


Once Flynn flipped out on the phone, I think Walt knew he was gonna tell people or figured it would be obvious people in the school would hear. So, he dials DEA in ABQ. Then lets the phone drop and just goes to the bar for a drink. What was his plan? Wait for the cops to show up? That changed after he saw Gretchen and Elliot on TV?


At least we got the explanation on the house. Just kids that vandalized it.

I like how the cleaner guy really has an actual vacuum repair business. But am surprised he got as involved as he did with multiple trips to see Walt. Seems like he would stick you in the new place and never show his face again. Yeah, I know. He suggested that's the way it worked. But it was different this time. But still.. I wouldn't expect it to go on so long.

How does Walt get his strength back? He's clearly very sick at this point. But when we saw him in the diner and back in ABQ, I thought he looked better.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

He does it for 50k a month that's why


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> He does it for 50k a month that's why


Don't forget about that balloon payment at the end.


----------



## SocratesJohnson (Sep 14, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> How does Walt get his strength back? He's clearly very sick at this point. But when we saw him in the diner and back in ABQ, I thought he looked better.


Well, he does have a few cases of Ensure.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Definitely not as intense or enjoyable as last week though Andrea's death was a WTF moment for me.

To get real I could nit pick a ton of stuff but I haven't got the energy 

I'd like to say hello to those who stated Jesse would not make it to the last episode. It is kind of disappointing that it's coming down to Jack and Elliot to end things out, and I can't see how Lydia plays any significant role either (at least not one that I care about). I predict the last scenes feature Jesse and Walt alone somehow. Right now I am predicting Jesse kills Walt and gets away.

I don't know why the Forster character wouldn't just kill Walt and take the money. 

We could have had a Saul with his new identity spin off after all


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

kaszeta said:


> Love the episode, especially since Walt's cabin soooo resembles my first place in NH.


Did you have running water?

I'm not sure where Walt's water was coming from. Was there a well and an automatic water pump supplying that sink we saw?


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> So Walt's obviously not safe for long, and might not even make it back to his cabin.
> 
> I assume he scrambles back there, just ahead of the law. Rolls his barrel o' money down the hill, steals a car, buys a gun, loads the gun with ricin bullets, kills everyone he ever knew.


I don't think Walt would even attempt to go back to his cabin. All he has left is the $100,000. Once he buys the weapons (and car?), he'll probably be broke.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Poor Andrea. And Brock now that he's lost his mother. At least Todd was courteous enough not to let him see his mother being executed.

I'm not sure what Jesse was thinking trying to escape. Even if he had made it out, the threat was against Andrea and Brock, not him. Did he think he could get to them first to protect them?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

BitbyBlit said:


> I'm not sure what Jesse was thinking trying to escape. Even if he had made it out, the threat was against Andrea and Brock, not him. Did he think he could get to them first to protect them?


That has always been Jesse's problem -- not thinking through the consequences of his actions.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Frash said:


> I think he had full intentions of giving up and turning himself in. But then he saw the interview on TV and a fire was lit inside of him.
> 
> I just can't figure out what lit that fire. Was it the snub that he didn't contribute to the company? Or was it the realization that there's blue meth on the streets, which means that Jesse is cooking?
> 
> Whichever it was, it changed his mind to take action instead of being taken in.


Walt might realize that the brotherhood has Jesse on a chain. Waiot'll he hears that Anna was killed.

As they said, Walt hates it when it's said he's a nice guy. Heisenberg comes out to reckon with that.

He could have told Walt Jr., that he didn't kill Hank, not that the kid would believe.



jamesl said:


> "Just so you know .. this isn't personal."


That. "It's not personal Sonny, it's business."

The guy playing Todd is another guy, like Jack Gleason, that will never work again unless he's really got brown hair.



SocratesJohnson said:


> I still think he goes back to free Jessie so that he can do one thing to redeem himself, at least in his own head. He'll then offer his life to Jessie and let the chip fall where they may.





Hank said:


> Yeah, I think this is now a definite possibility... The enemy of my enemy is my friend sort of thing. But he won't let Jesse decide, he'll just let him go his own way.


It's looking like Jesse could be the last man standing.

Oh!

Walt is walking away Scott free and _Marie _ kills him...with a purple Glock.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Walt Jr's loaded with pancakes and ready to strike back!


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Well, they removed any doubt about Walt's intent with the phone call to Skylar.

This episode seemed like an exercise in getting people back onto Team Walt.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

GoPackGo said:


> Is Jesse ok?


Jesse will _never_ be ok.
Even if he lives he'll be the poster boy for PTSD.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Loved the scene when Saul finally realized he doesn't have to be afraid of Walt (although picking up empty suitcases was not good).

I don't think Walt is coming back to save Jesse. He's coming back for his money. That's what he had wanted to do since before he even left.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Yeah the empty suitcases was totally obvious. They can do better than that!


----------



## DarkMatter1968 (Sep 23, 2013)

Another good episode, after last week..the bar has been set extreme high. I agree with comments above, I thought the DEA knew too much in the meeting with Skyler. The story felt like more than 3 or 4 months of time passed in New Hampshire with grand jury selection, auctioning the home but Jesse's story was much shorter, his face was still beaten and swollen. My vote is he is only coming for the money, Jesse will be a afterthought.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I don't think Walt is coming back to save Jesse. He's coming back for his money. That's what he had wanted to do since before he even left.





DarkMatter1968 said:


> My vote is he is only coming for the money, Jesse will be a afterthought.


Nah, he's coming back to wreak havoc on those what dissed him.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> I don't know why the Forster character wouldn't just kill Walt and take the money.


Just because he "makes people disappear" doesn't mean he's also a murderer.


----------



## rorrim (Jun 21, 2005)

Bryanmc said:


> Just because he "makes people disappear" doesn't mean he's also a murderer.


Although you have to admit, doing both would definitely increase his profit margin per customer.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

rorrim said:


> Although you have to admit, doing both would definitely increase his profit margin per customer.


But Walter White's example is nothing if not a lesson in reaching too far.

By keeping things "simple" the Cleaner is able to make a significant amount of money without messy situations. Even his relationship with WW is well outside his norm, as he mentioned.

I think he's a smart guy that knows how to live under the radar and not fly too close to the sun.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Why did Todd give Lydia and Jesse different purity numbers? Did he under report to Lydia or over report to Jesse? if anything, you would think he would give Lydia the best possible number. Why give Jesse the higher number? Who is that helping?


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Bryanmc said:


> live under the radar and not fly too close to the sun.


Holy Double Metaphor!


----------



## rorrim (Jun 21, 2005)

Bryanmc said:


> But Walter White's example is nothing if not a lesson in reaching too far.
> 
> By keeping things "simple" the Cleaner is able to make a significant amount of money without messy situations. Even his relationship with WW is well outside his norm, as he mentioned.
> 
> I think he's a smart guy that knows how to live under the radar and not fly too close to the sun.


Oh, I agree that this is a special case. I would suspect it is pretty rare that one of the Cleaner's clients is quickly dying of cancer while sitting next to a barrel of money. That's almost too east to let things go to their natural conclusion.

I was more thinking of his normal clients, where he takes the money, gives them a new identity, and never sees them again. These are the clients where it might make sense to "disappear" them in a more permanent way and then save the cost of the new identity and transport.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> Why did Todd give Lydia and Jesse different purity numbers? Did he under report to Lydia or over report to Jesse? if anything, you would think he would give Lydia the best possible number. Why give Jesse the higher number? Who is that helping?


Were they not the same? I missed that.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Marco said:


> Holy Double Metaphor!


What does it mean?!?


----------



## rorrim (Jun 21, 2005)

Bryanmc said:


> Were they not the same? I missed that.


He told Lydia it was 92% but told Jessie that it was at 98%.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I thought he told Lydia 92% and Jesse 96%


----------



## rorrim (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, I think you're right. It was definitely a different percentage with the higher number being given to Jessie.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Maybe he was just trying to encourage Jesse in his weird Todd way. Or maybe they did another cook after he talked to Lydia and got it up even more.

Or maybe Todd was lying to everyone.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

rorrim said:


> Although you have to admit, doing both would definitely increase his profit margin per customer.


I doubt most of his clients have barrels full of $11 million.

He is all about risk. He gets a one time fee and helps people disappear. Walter is an exception.

If he actually kills his clients now he has bodies to dispose of. He increases his risk exponentially and there's unlikely to be much extra money in it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Todd is weird. Maybe he lied to Jesse to better justify his ice cream reward? I dunno.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> Todd is weird. Maybe he lied to Jesse to better justify his ice cream reward? I dunno.


Probably different cooks.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I wish they hadn't done the flash forward. I already knew he was going to New Hampshire and coming back. I was a bit disappointed in this episode, especially after last weeks.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

john4200 said:


> Did you have running water?
> 
> I'm not sure where Walt's water was coming from. Was there a well and an automatic water pump supplying that sink we saw?


Yeah, my first place had running water. 30 foot dug well (with a crappy rotting wood cover: Timmy, get off the well before you fall in!) with a pump. When the power was out you could literally lower a bucket.

I think I will start greeting visitors with "Welcome to New Hampshire Mr. Lambert!"


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Turtleboy said:


> Probably different cooks.


That's what I figgered.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> I wish they hadn't done the flash forward. I already knew he was going to New Hampshire and coming back. I was a bit disappointed in this episode, especially after last weeks.


it's not the destination, it's the journey...


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

Frash said:


> I think he had full intentions of giving up and turning himself in. But then he saw the interview on TV and a fire was lit inside of him.
> 
> I just can't figure out what lit that fire. Was it the snub that he didn't contribute to the company? Or was it the realization that there's blue meth on the streets, which means that Jesse is cooking?
> 
> Whichever it was, it changed his mind to take action instead of being taken in.


I have a different take than some of the other responses. I thought what pushed Walt into full on Heisenberg mode was when the wife in the tv interview (can't remember her name) said something along the lines of Walt White is not out there still running things; the sweet man that was Walt White has been gone for a long time. I thought that when she said this, it caused Walt to finally come to grips with the fact that whatever his original motives, he was no longer the guy who was just trying to look out for his family. He broke bad a long time ago, but this was the moment where whatever tiny fraction of Walt White had lingered finally disappeared, leaving nothing but Heisenberg behind. And Heisenberg ain't turning himself in.



jsmeeker said:


> Why did Todd give Lydia and Jesse different purity numbers? Did he under report to Lydia or over report to Jesse? if anything, you would think he would give Lydia the best possible number. Why give Jesse the higher number? Who is that helping?


I would guess that it was two different batches. The conversation with Lydia was definitely early in the timeline because it took place at a time when we know that Skylar was still living in the house (Todd having paid her a visit at a time that seemed like the night before meeting Lydia). We know that there was a three to four month time jump on the Walt side of things, so I suspect that the scene with Jesse being told 96%, which was right before he tried to escape, also occurred after a time jump, but I'd have to rewatch to confirm.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nah, he's coming back to wreak havoc on those what dissed him.


Yeah. He only cared about his money in terms of being able to leave it for his family. The reason he ignored Saul's advice was because he still held out hope that there was some way to make everything he had done not be for nothing.

Once his son refused it, he only had one way left to protect his family: turn himself in.

But then Gretchen and Elliott's interview happened where they denied any involvement on Walt's part in the formation of the company, and that not only tweaked his ego, but made him realize that he no longer had any legacy as Walter White. Everyone from his son to his old friends were distancing themselves from him.

Thus, he needed to leave a new legacy as Heisenberg. He wants revenge, but I think he also wants recognition. So he is planning on combining the two by going out in a moment of glory. Whether that plan ends up going the way he intends is another story.



Bryanmc said:


> Maybe he was just trying to encourage Jesse in his weird Todd way. Or maybe they did another cook after he talked to Lydia and got it up even more.
> 
> Or maybe Todd was lying to everyone.


I think they were two different cooks. The first was just getting Lydia's attention. And the second was some time later after Jesse had been cooking for a while. I think the purpose of the different percentages was to tell us that, not to make us think that Todd was playing weird mind games with Jesse.



MacThor said:


> I doubt most of his clients have barrels full of $11 million.
> 
> He is all about risk. He gets a one time fee and helps people disappear. Walter is an exception.
> 
> If he actually kills his clients now he has bodies to dispose of. He increases his risk exponentially and there's unlikely to be much extra money in it.


Exactly. Killing people and disposing of their bodies in a manner such that he wouldn't get caught would actually be a lot more work. And most people he relocates are probably either pretty much already giving him their life savings or are dangerous people whom he would not want to mess with.

Plus, I think he does have his own sense of morality such that even though he is helping people evade the law, he is not a thief or murderer. I actually believed him when he told Walt that he wouldn't take any of his money even though he realized that Walt wouldn't.



VegasVic said:


> I wish they hadn't done the flash forward. I already knew he was going to New Hampshire and coming back. I was a bit disappointed in this episode, especially after last weeks.


For me, where he ended up hiding out wasn't important. And that he would end up leaving was obvious from the fact that there was one more episode. So any spoilers from the flash forward were more than made up for by the suspense they gave of, "How did Walt get there?"


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Another good episode although I think they jumped a bit to far from the DEA knowing nothing to the DEA knowing everything.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

I wonder how much money did Saul had with him after the "escape". He did profit a lot from Walter, but he said the best he can do now is a managerial job at Cinnabon.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

ellinj said:


> Another good episode although I think they jumped a bit to far from the DEA knowing nothing to the DEA knowing everything.


I don't get why people are saying that. They told Skylar to go away and rack her brain to come up with information about where Walt may be. They want her to trade information for her freedom. She hasn't told them anything. They don't have Jesse's confession. Marie didn't know any details. The DEA has nothing.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

dtle said:


> I wonder how much money did Saul had with him after the "escape". He did profit a lot from Walter, but he said the best he can do now is a managerial job at Cinnabon.


I think he was just contrasting his fall from lawyer with power to not being able to professionally do more than a mall worker. I don't think it was a comment on his financial situation.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

ellinj said:


> Another good episode although I think they jumped a bit to far from the DEA knowing nothing to the DEA knowing everything.


One little detail that stood out to me in this episode that didn't go anywhere: When the DEA agents came with Marie back to the house and found it broken into, there was a DVD lying on the ground when they came in.

If that DVD was Hanks copy of Walt's fake confession, they'd know most everything. If they digested that and figured out that Hank was (a) dead and (b) not the ringleader, they'd otherwise be able to piece together most of the rest of it.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Bryanmc said:


> I think he was just contrasting his fall from lawyer with power to not being able to professionally do more than a mall worker. I don't think it was a comment on his financial situation.


So does this set up Odenkirk's spin off.....Saul is a manager at a Cinnabon in Nebraska while also trying to build a thriving (il)legal practice of helping ciminals?


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Why did Todd give Lydia and Jesse different purity numbers? Did he under report to Lydia or over report to Jesse? if anything, you would think he would give Lydia the best possible number. Why give Jesse the higher number? Who is that helping?


I thought it was just different batches.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> One little detail that stood out to me in this episode that didn't go anywhere: When the DEA agents came with Marie back to the house and found it broken into, there was a DVD lying on the ground when they came in.
> 
> If that DVD was Hanks copy of Walt's fake confession, they'd know most everything. If they digested that and figured out that Hank was (a) dead and (b) not the ringleader, they'd otherwise be able to piece together most of the rest of it.


Yeah, I was wondering if that was *the* DVD.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Paperboy2003 said:


> So does this set up Odenkirk's spin off.....Saul is a manager at a Cinnabon in Nebraska while also trying to build a thriving (il)legal practice of helping ciminals?


I thought the spin-off was "confirmed" to be a prequel to BB.

Though Saul working at a Cinnabon could be awesome as well.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

netringer said:


> Waiot'll he hears that Anna was killed.
> 
> He could have told Walt Jr., that he didn't kill Hank, not that the kid would believe.
> 
> ...


You mean Andrea?
He did tell them all that he tried to save Hank but nobody was listening.
The guy playing Todd was also great in Saturday Night Lights.


----------



## DarkMatter1968 (Sep 23, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nah, he's coming back to wreak havoc on those what dissed him.


I just don't think he can get to everyone who dissed him in the last episode of the series. He wants legacy, WW reputation is clearly gone, that is what Gretchen and Elliott's interview showed. It put the fire back in his belly and he is going out totally as Heisenberg, he might "redeem" himself with Jesse in the end. My .02 is he will get his money back from the AB and probably die alone from the cancer as poetic justice.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Fahtrim said:


> The guy playing Todd was also great in Saturday Night Lights.


Even better in Friday Night Lights.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

DarkMatter1968 said:


> I just don't think he can get to everyone who dissed him in the last episode of the series. He wants legacy, WW reputation is clearly gone, that is what Gretchen and Elliott's interview showed. It put the fire back in his belly and he is going out totally as Heisenberg, he might "redeem" himself with Jesse in the end. My .02 is he will get his money back from the AB and probably die alone from the cancer as poetic justice.


I'm pretty sure the gun is going to be for the AB. I suspect some sort of shootout will go down, and, near the end, he'll find himself point a gun at Jesse. And decide to let him walk. But purely a guess.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

BitbyBlit said:


> Plus, I think he does have his own sense of morality such that even though he is helping people evade the law, he is not a thief or murderer. I actually believed him when he told Walt that he wouldn't take any of his money even though he realized that Walt wouldn't.


Yes. That is why it reminded me of his role (Max Cherry) in the Tarantino movie, "Jackie Brown". Both roles has Forester calmly, cautiously, and fearlessly willing to bend the law but not taking additional money not due him.


dtle said:


> I wonder how much money did Saul had with him after the "escape". He did profit a lot from Walter, but he said the best he can do now is a managerial job at Cinnabon.





Bryanmc said:


> I think he was just contrasting his fall from lawyer with power to not being able to professionally do more than a mall worker. I don't think it was a comment on his financial situation.


Yes. I also interpreted that he could "manage" to *purchase* a Cinnabon franchise. I laughed out loud when he flipped his comb-over when taking his ID photo.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Paperboy2003 said:


> So does this set up Odenkirk's spin off.....Saul is a manager at a Cinnabon in Nebraska while also trying to build a thriving (il)legal practice of helping ciminals?


The spin off is still a prequel right? So with that knowledge, no this would have nothing to do with a spin off.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

wouldworker said:


> I don't get why people are saying that. They told Skylar to go away and rack her brain to come up with information about where Walt may be. They want her to trade information for her freedom. She hasn't told them anything. They don't have Jesse's confession. Marie didn't know any details. The DEA has nothing.


Then explain the news clippings and the nationwide manhunt for Walter White aka Heisenberg that were all over in this episode..........

I also would like to know how the DEA/FBI/CIA/NSA/NIC/NYPD/Homeland Security/boys in blue etc has enough evidence to put all that in motion. Is it the phone call that was recorded when Walt had Holly that then led them to uncover everything else????


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Bryanmc said:


> Even better in Friday Night Lights.


doh, typing too fast...........lol


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't understand why everyone thinks Walt has some kind of plan with Jesse.

He thinks Jesse is dead. He has no idea the Nazis are keeping him alive to cook. Of course, he COULD suspect something now after the TV interview where they discussed the Blue Meth being back on the streets...

Oh, and FWIW, Jesse Plemons (Todd) is REALLY impressive. For those of us who enjoyed his performance in Friday Night Lights, Todd is a COMPLETE 180 from Landry. He is a much better actor than I realized.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

BitbyBlit said:


> Poor Andrea. And Brock now that he's lost his mother. At least Todd was courteous enough not to let him see his mother being executed.


Finding her dead and bloody on the front lawn won't traumatize him much.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

We know now that Walt was in the cabin 3-4 months. But Jesse didn't look like he had been cooking that long. His face was still beat up, his hair hadn't grown (I doubt they took him for a haircut) so I'm not sure his storyline was lined up with Walts in last night's ep.


----------



## DarkMatter1968 (Sep 23, 2013)

I agree he does not know about Jesse atm but it could be his redeeming moment in the end with the AB...now the ricin has me puzzled...too many possibilities..Gretchen/Elliott, Lydia, himself?


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Jesse will _never_ be ok.
> Even if he lives he'll be the poster boy for PTSD.


You mean PSTD, right?

oops, wrong show...

This is going to be a long week, waiting anxiously for Sunday (and not because of football).

My guess, Walt takes out the crew with the big guns, kills Lydia with the ricin and somehow saves Jesse. Another member(s) of Walt's family dies during the final act and Walt see's it before he dies (either gunshot from Jesse or ricin). Of course, considering my track record with this show? None of this happens!


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Maybe Marie kills Walter.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah who does he want to poison instead of shooting? Why would it matter? Unless he takes the ricin himself.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Fahtrim said:


> Then explain the news clippings and the nationwide manhunt for Walter White aka Heisenberg that were all over in this episode..........
> 
> I also would like to know how the DEA/FBI/CIA/NSA/NIC/NYPD/Homeland Security/boys in blue etc has enough evidence to put all that in motion. Is it the phone call that was recorded when Walt had Holly that then led them to uncover everything else????


The DEA has been after Heisenberg. They now know that Walter White is Heisenberg. That's enough to launch a manhunt for him. They don't have to know every detail of his operation and we have seen nothing that indicates that they know any of that.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a feeling whatever happens, it's gonna be a blood bath...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> One little detail that stood out to me in this episode that didn't go anywhere: When the DEA agents came with Marie back to the house and found it broken into, there was a DVD lying on the ground when they came in.
> 
> If that DVD was Hanks copy of Walt's fake confession, they'd know most everything. If they digested that and figured out that Hank was (a) dead and (b) not the ringleader, they'd otherwise be able to piece together most of the rest of it.


It was my impression that the DVD lying on the floor was not *THE* DVD. It was simply shown to convey that the Aryans had broken in and riffled through a bunch of stuff in an attempt to locate the DVD. Once they show them back at their place watching the DVD, it's obvious that they were successful in their mission.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

VegasVic said:


> We know now that Walt was in the cabin 3-4 months. But Jesse didn't look like he had been cooking that long. His face was still beat up, his hair hadn't grown (I doubt they took him for a haircut) so I'm not sure his storyline was lined up with Walts in last night's ep.


The 3-4 month jump is after Jesse's last scene


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

Fahtrim said:


> Then explain the news clippings and the nationwide manhunt for Walter White aka Heisenberg that were all over in this episode..........
> 
> I also would like to know how the DEA/FBI/CIA/NSA/NIC/NYPD/Homeland Security/boys in blue etc has enough evidence to put all that in motion. Is it the phone call that was recorded when Walt had Holly that then led them to uncover everything else????


Exactly the question I had. In order to make it work in my mind - I just pretend that Marie told them some stuff and handed over some of Hanks notes. Then Skyler corroborated enough to set the wheels in motion. It's just a sloppy rush job that I'm not used to having happen on this show. One 5 minute scene with a single DEA guy explaining how they connected the dots, would clear it up.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

gweempose said:


> It was my impression that the DVD lying on the floor was not *THE* DVD. It was simply shown to convey that the Aryans had broken in and riffled through a bunch of stuff in an attempt to locate the DVD. Once they show them back at their place watching the DVD, it's obvious that they were successful in their mission.


I agree. Hank would have destroyed his copy of the DVD. He certainly wouldn't have left it where anyone could find it.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

When Jesse was trying to escape his face had noticeably recovered so I think some time had passed by then.


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

Bryanmc said:


> Even better in Friday Night Lights.


You just had to know that anyone who would name their band "Crucifictorious" would have a dark side.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Walt can't save Jesse, so he offers him the ricin. He throws it in Jesse's cell.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I thought he told Lydia 92% and Jesse 96%


I was under the impression he was referring to two different batches. Time had passed and the cooks are getting better each time.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Paperboy2003 said:


> So does this set up Odenkirk's spin off.....Saul is a manager at a Cinnabon in Nebraska while also trying to build a thriving (il)legal practice of helping ciminals?


Better Call Saul will be a prequel.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

VegasVic said:


> Yeah who does he want to poison instead of shooting? Why would it matter? Unless he takes the ricin himself.


Nah. Poetic justice would be for Todd (in a cigarette) or Lydia (in Stevia) to take the ricin.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I just want Jesse to live! Please give me that! 

Thought the best ending the show could have given Jesse was shot away by Todd.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

BradJW said:


> Walt can't save Jesse, so he offers him the ricin. He throws it in Jesse's cell.


It's one thing to make a leap of faith that Walt figured out that Jesse is alive because of the purity of the blue meth hitting the market; but there is no way for him to know where and how they are keeping him. For all he knows, Jesse is a free man and getting rich as Jack's new cook.

Big thumbs up for Lydia for wanting Skyler dead. She is just as sociopathic as Walt or Todd. Any danger at all to her is met with death. No half measures. She and Todd belong together!

I wonder if Todd will make a move on her. This can't end in anything but rape.


----------



## DarkMatter1968 (Sep 23, 2013)

Beryl said:


> Nah. Poetic justice would be for Todd (in a cigarette) or Lydia (in Stevia) to take the ricin.


Possibly Todd, I do not see Lydia in any final resolution to the story line. She seemed to be a story plot to help move the story along after the Gus incident. There is not much she can do to threaten Heisenberg, he has lost everything already. I am on Team Heisenberg, I want him to win but have to live with the consequences of his actions.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Walt knows where Jack's compound is and he knows Jack had the ingredients for the meth. Really not much of a stretch that's he's there. Didn't he also see them decide not to kill him in the desert ? I can't remember. Seems pretty obvious to me where he is.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Walt knows where Jack's compound is and he knows Jack had the ingredients for the meth. Really not much of a stretch that's he's there. Didn't he also see them decide not to kill him in the desert ? I can't remember. Seems pretty obvious to me where he is.


Nope - he left them in the desert thinking Jesse would end up dead. The only clue that this might not have happened is hearing that the Blue Meth is back.

And I still see NO reason Walt would save Jesse. In his mind Jesse started all of this. I don't know why you think he would help or have mercy on Jesse in any way...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Jesse will _never_ be ok.
> Even if he lives he'll be the poster boy for PTSD.


Jesse has three options:

1. Die
2. Become a force for good, teaching kids to stay off drugs and that whole route
3. Live an extremely miserable life


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Greedy criminals. Take the ~$70 million and disappear.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> Maybe he was just trying to encourage Jesse in his weird Todd way. Or maybe they did another cook after he talked to Lydia and got it up even more.
> 
> Or maybe Todd was lying to everyone.


Or perhaps the equipment has a 6% margin of error. I mean if he can't really cook, perhaps he can't really test either.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Beryl said:


> Nah. Poetic justice would be for Todd (in a cigarette) or *Lydia (in Stevia) to take the ricin.*


They do make a big deal about Lydia with her Stevia, don't they? I could totally see this.

Brad


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Nope - he left them in the desert thinking Jesse would end up dead. The only clue that this might not have happened is hearing that the Blue Meth is back.
> 
> And I still see NO reason Walt would save Jesse. In his mind Jesse started all of this. I don't know why you think he would help or have mercy on Jesse in any way...


Did I say he would save Jesse ? (I genuinely could have because memory is failing me). I do think there's a chance he will due to some events from the final ep but I'm not sure either way.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

VegasVic said:


> Greedy criminals. Take the ~$70 million and disappear.


I like that they directly addressed this too. Jack was no longer interested in cooking meth. "We hit the lottery." A lot of the things we debate on this board, Vince addresses in the very next episode.

I have faith that they will unambiguously wrap up the threads for:
Skylar, Flynn & Holly
Marie
Todd
Jesse
Walt
Lydia
Jack, Todd & Co.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> The 3-4 month jump is after Jesse's last scene


Yeah, the people making this show are smurt. They wouldn't goof up on something that major.

I'm starting to wonder if the ricin never gets used... but it's gotta, right? No way that just fizzles out after what we've seen. So Lydia is the best guess. Unless Jesse somehow gets it and takes it himself or something.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Who the heck puts milk (soy or otherwise) and sweetener in Chamomile tea? Disgusting. She needs to be murdered for such an affront to taste buds.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Nope - he left them in the desert thinking Jesse would end up dead.


I don't think that's entirely true.

Didn't Todd ask Uncle Jack to keep Jessie for the cook while everyone was still out in the desert? I thought Walt witnessed that.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I really hope they don't waste time with Lydia in the finale. Walt has no reason to go after her. He has to deal with Jack/Todd, et al, Jesse and his family. That's plenty for 75 minutes (minus commercials).


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I really hope they don't waste time with Lydia in the finale. Walt has no reason to go after her. He has to deal with Jack/Todd, et al, Jesse and his family. That's plenty for 75 minutes (minus commercials).


DISAGREE!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> I'm starting to wonder if the ricin never gets used... but it's gotta, right? No way that just fizzles out after what we've seen.


Chekhov's ricin.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

SocratesJohnson said:


> He'll then offer his life to Jessie and let the chip fall where they may.


No, that's the other show.. Breaking Good, this is Breaking Bad.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> I really hope they don't waste time with Lydia in the finale. Walt has no reason to go after her. He has to deal with Jack/Todd, et al, Jesse and his family. That's plenty for 75 minutes (minus commercials).


She sent Todd and Company to his house to threaten Sklar. She dies.


----------



## DarkMatter1968 (Sep 23, 2013)

702 said:


> She sent Todd and Company to his house to threaten Sklar. She dies.


The viewers know that..but how will Heisenburg find out. I don't think there is going to be alot of conversation when the big gun comes out.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> ... I assume he scrambles back there, just ahead of the law. Rolls his barrel o' money down the hill, steals a car, buys a gun, loads the gun with ricin bullets, kills everyone he ever knew.


Ricin bullets ... LOL! :up:



BitbyBlit said:


> I don't think Walt would even attempt to go back to his cabin. All he has left is the $100,000. Once he buys the weapons (and car?), he'll probably be broke.


 $100K was all that he could fit into the case of Ensure.



dtle said:


> I wonder how much money did Saul had with him after the "escape". He did profit a lot from Walter, but he said the best he can do now is a managerial job at Cinnabon.


... work his way UP to a managerial job at Cinnabon (not a franchise owner). Low profile for him from now on.



wouldworker said:


> I don't get why people are saying that. They told Skylar to go away and rack her brain to come up with information about where Walt may be. They want her to trade information for her freedom. She hasn't told them anything. They don't have Jesse's confession. Marie didn't know any details. The DEA has nothing.


At the point of Saul's disappearance, the DEA may have Kubie as well as Huell, plus all of Hank's notes from the garage, etc.



gweempose said:


> It was my impression that the DVD lying on the floor was not *THE* DVD. It was simply shown to convey that the Aryans had broken in and riffled through a bunch of stuff in an attempt to locate the DVD. Once they show them back at their place watching the DVD, it's obvious that they were successful in their mission.


Exactly. :up:



Beryl said:


> Nah. Poetic justice would be for Todd (in a cigarette) or *Lydia (in Stevia) to take the ricin.*





bsnelson said:


> They do make a big deal about Lydia with her Stevia, don't they? I could totally see this.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Chekhov's ricin.


Yes! It HAS to be for Lydia, though Walt likely does not know about her plan to eliminate Skyler. But it would be poetic for there to be a scene of her opening a special packet of Stevia and stirring it into her tea.

There is no way that Walt plans to take ricin for himself. Absolutely no way.



nyny523 said:


> ... And I still see NO reason Walt would save Jesse. In his mind Jesse started all of this. I don't know why you think he would help or have mercy on Jesse in any way...


I totally agree with nyny523. :up:


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

I LOVE HOW EVERY EPISODE THIS HALF-SEASON HAS BEEN TRULY EPIC!

so damned good.

Placeholder for myself - only up to page 2 of the thread.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I don't think that's entirely true.
> 
> Didn't Todd ask Uncle Jack to keep Jessie for the cook while everyone was still out in the desert? I thought Walt witnessed that.


Nope - that was AFTER Walt left.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Who the heck puts milk (soy or otherwise) and sweetener in Chamomile tea? Disgusting. She needs to be murdered for such an affront to taste buds.


I had the same thought.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I don't see Lydia as anyone Heisenberg has to worry about. She's not a threat or a tool he needs. She's just part of the plot to move along the meth production. Maybe he'll use her as bait for Todd, but he doesn't really know about that either.

As stated above, the ricin will end up with Elliot and Gretchen.

Jesse won't take the ricin either -- as stated in previous threads, it's a terrible, painful way to die. He's not going to kill himself that way. WW may get Jesse to take it, but I doubt that.

I take back what I said about Walt saving Jesse. That ship has sailed now that WW is only after killing that crew and getting his money back.

Also, I think what Adam Scott said in Talking Bad is absolutely true: That the entire genesis of "Heisenberg" was how WW got screwed out of the success of Grey Matter, AND the fact that Elliot ended up with his x-girlfriend Gretchen. It was WW's work and research which was the foundation of Grey Matter, and yet, he got screwed out of billions of dollars of success and fame (and the girl, too). He wanted to build an empire bigger than Grey Matter just to give a big FU to Elliot and Gretchen, just like he did at that lunch with Gretchen in Season 1 (maybe 2). And when he heard her say that his *only* contribution to the company was the name, he now has two targets to take care of.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Nope - that was AFTER Walt left.


Last night's episode, in fact.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Lydia is so weird. I find her little character so interesting. But I agree with those that think that Walt has no real beef with her--that he knows about, at least.

If the DEA knew a ton about Walt's business, they might be able to find Lydia, right? We first met her because she had something to do with Gus's restaurants and the shipping. Or am I misremembering?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> Last night's episode, in fact.


Nope it was last week.

If Elliot and Gretchen are the target of the ricin then I am REALLY going to be disappointed. All the build up for characters that have only appeared in a couple of episodes. I agree they are key to everything but it's not the payoff I wanted.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Do you think we'll see Badger and Pete again ?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

In the desert in "Ozymandias", Walt nodded his approval to execute Jesse in front of him, then Todd piped up with the idea to get him to cook in order to up the percentage on the next batch of meth, then they would complete the contract (i.e., kill Jesse). Jack asked if Walt was good with that and he consented.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Hank said:


> Also, I think what Adam Scott said in Talking Bad is absolutely true: That the entire genesis of "Heisenberg" was how WW got screwed out of the success of Grey Matter, AND the fact that Elliot ended up with his x-girlfriend Gretchen. It was WW's work and research which was the foundation of Grey Matter, and yet, he got screwed out of billions of dollars of success and fame (and the girl, too). He wanted to build an empire bigger than Grey Matter just to give a big FU to Elliot and Gretchen, just like he did at that lunch with Gretchen in Season 1 (maybe 2). And when he heard her say that his *only* contribution to the company was the name, he now has two targets to take care of.


I really like this.

And it really fits well. Walt's biggest pain/thorn is this Grey Matter company, which has been on the back-burner for the audience and mostly too for Walt. But it's what drives him, consciously and subconsciously. And "losing the girl" often continues to hurt long after you have a new one.

Now if you know you took ricin, it can be "cured", right? Isn't that part of it? So if Jesse ever got sick, couldn't he just tell doctors to check for ricin?

I'm not entirely sure how he gets Elliot and Gretchen to take ricin while there's a national man-hunt out for him. He'll have to evade law enforcement by sneaking back to his home town and getting into the heavily populated building where they work.

Paging Dr. Kimble. Paging Dr. Richard Kimble.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Nope it was last week.
> 
> If Elliot and Gretchen are the target of the ricin then I am REALLY going to be disappointed. All the build up for characters that have only appeared in a couple of episodes. I agree they are key to everything but it's not the payoff I wanted.


I don't know. The whole thing with that company REALLY used to bother me early in the show. It just seemed so unfair. Killing those two wouldn't be all that satisfying for me, though. I want the truth about Walt's genius to come out.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

getreal said:


> In the desert in "Ozymandias", Walt nodded his approval to execute Jesse in front of him, then Todd piped up with the idea to get him to cook in order to up the percentage on the next batch of meth, then they would complete the contract (i.e., kill Jesse). Jack asked if Walt was good with that and he consented.


Yes, that is what I thought I remembered. Not sure what everyone else was watching


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Do you think we'll see Badger and Pete again ?


I don't know about anyone else, but on Talking Bad last night, Badger kept saying the stupidest things, especially for _someone actually in the show_!

Adam Scott OTOH, was extremely insightful with his comments.

Also, no way Badger is getting any other roles than a stoner/druggie with that distinctive voice.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

getreal said:


> In the desert in "Ozymandias", Walt nodded his approval to execute Jesse in front of him, then Todd piped up with the idea to get him to cook in order to up the percentage on the next batch of meth, then they would complete the contract (i.e., kill Jesse). Jack asked if Walt was good with that and he consented.


That's how I remembered it too.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hank said:


> ... As stated above, the ricin will end up with Elliot and Gretchen ...
> ... the entire genesis of "Heisenberg" was how WW got screwed out of the success of Grey Matter, AND the fact that Elliot ended up with his x-girlfriend Gretchen. It was WW's work and research which was the foundation of Grey Matter, and yet, he got screwed out of billions of dollars of success and fame (and the girl, too). He wanted to build an empire bigger than Grey Matter just to give a big FU to Elliot and Gretchen, just like he did at that lunch with Gretchen in Season 1 (maybe 2). And when he heard her say that his *only* contribution to the company was the name, he now has two targets to take care of.


That makes a good case for G&E to "drink the Kool-Aid", so to speak.

Now I like the idea of Lydia, Gretchen & Eliot getting the ricin, but I'm not sure if there's enough to go around.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I feel very little sympathy for Jesse. He could have gone fishing for Salmon up in Alaska and started a new life.

But he refuses the vacuum cleaner guy ride, and gets a bunch of good people killed including the mother of the little kid he wanted to revenge. On top of that he is a meth cooking slave. Bad choices.

Of course, if Jesse left it would have made for a non-eventful ending.

Now Walt needs to blow up the meth camp and drop the Risin in the hole for Jessie.

If Walt does this, he will have all the money and a few weeks to live. So what will he do with the cash? WW must have one of his genius plans for it, he not going to just let it go back to the feds.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Everyone is blaming Jesse for starting the final chapter (talking to Hank), but lets go back further. I blame Mike for not killing Lydia. 

If she died a while ago that would make for a very short season though.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hank said:


> Also, no way Badger is getting any other roles than a stoner/druggie with that distinctive voice.


That actor has been in a ton of things. He pops up all over the place. The Office, NCIS, Community, How I Met Your Mother etc.

He's doing something right because he gets talking parts in a lot of shows.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Nope it was last week.





getreal said:


> In the desert in "Ozymandias", Walt nodded his approval to execute Jesse in front of him, then Todd piped up with the idea to get him to cook in order to up the percentage on the next batch of meth, then they would complete the contract (i.e., kill Jesse). Jack asked if Walt was good with that and he consented.


No - Todd had the conversation with his uncle about Jessie cooking in last night's episode...when his uncle wanted to go pop Jessie for spilling about killing that kid.

In the desert last week, Todd spoke with his uncle about interrogating Jessie, Jack Bauer style, to find out what the DEA might know.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

getreal said:


> In the desert in "Ozymandias", Walt nodded his approval to execute Jesse in front of him, then Todd piped up with the idea to get him to cook in order to up the percentage on the next batch of meth, then they would complete the contract (i.e., kill Jesse). Jack asked if Walt was good with that and he consented.





JohnB1000 said:


> Yes, that is what I thought I remembered. Not sure what everyone else was watching


I don't think it happened that way. WW would have never agreed to letting the AB and Jesse start cooking his blue meth again. Todd just said they wanted to get information out of Jesse first, then kill him, and then back at the compound Todd talked about getting Jesse to cook. I'm pretty sure that didn't happen within the earshot of WW. But now that the blue meth is back on the streets, WW can conclude that Jesse is not dead and cooking for the AB.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> No - Todd had the conversation with his uncle about Jessie cooking in last night's episode...when his uncle wanted to go pop Jessie for spilling about killing that kid.
> 
> Before that, all we know about what Todd told his uncle, is taking Jessie back to interrogate him Jack Bauer style.


That's not how I remember it at all, nor Getreal.



getreal said:


> In the desert in "Ozymandias", Walt nodded his approval to execute Jesse in front of him, then Todd piped up with the idea to get him to cook in order to up the percentage on the next batch of meth, then they would complete the contract (i.e., kill Jesse). Jack asked if Walt was good with that and he consented.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> If Elliot and Gretchen are the target of the ricin then I am REALLY going to be disappointed. All the build up for characters that have only appeared in a couple of episodes. I agree they are key to everything but it's not the payoff I wanted.


I can't see him killing them either. He only kills (or has killed) people who are a direct threat to him or his family. Elliot and Gretchen's appearance was a device to get Walt heading back to New Mexico. His ego is freshly damaged and his meth is back on the streets. He's not going back to take care of Elliot and Gretchen. He's after bigger fish.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Perhaps Walt kills the AB on his way back from poisoning G & E, and just lets Jesse out on his way back outta town.

Walt will have some plan by now to get the millions to his family. He's had months to think on it (though no way to implement anything). His seems to want only 2 things. First and foremost is for his family to get the money. So he steals it back and somehow hides it for them for the future...

Secondly, he wants to be known as a genius. Perhaps on his deathbed he writes a book or films something. Perhaps it's something on YouTube for us viewers to watch in a few weeks. 

Or a movie coming soon to a theater near you.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

In fact, thinking back, they actually showed Jessie cooking last week (or preparing to), that's where he saw the picture of Andrea.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> Secondly, he wants to be known as a genius. Perhaps on his deathbed he writes a book or films something. Perhaps it's something on YouTube for us viewers to watch in a few weeks.
> 
> Or a movie coming soon to a theater near you.


Actually you are watching it right now.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Damn, it's so hard to get any work done on Mondays.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> That's not how I remember it at all, nor Getreal.


That's fine. But what I wrote is what happened in the show. 

We saw Jesse about to cook - Todd: "Let's Cook" ...but had no indication that his uncle knew anything about it. In fact, one could assume that Todd lied to his uncle about his intentions for Jessie, specifically because he didn't say anything about cooking, while out in the desert.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't remember Walt consenting to this...

I don't think he would have. He wanted Jesse dead.


----------



## DarkMatter1968 (Sep 23, 2013)

Clearly Jesse is to blame for the 2nd half of the season, he had ample opportunity to leave Dodge, it started with one bad decision to throw the money out the window, and then to think he could beat Heisenberg with Hank's help. Yo *****..you pay'in the price now!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I don't remember Walt consenting to this...
> 
> I don't think he would have. He wanted Jesse dead.


He consented to them interrogating Jessie before eliminating him - because it made sense to find out what he told the DEA.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I don't remember Walt consenting to this...
> 
> I don't think he would have. He wanted Jesse dead.


You mean consenting to the cooking or keeping him alive ? Here he is consenting to the keeping alive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rEv_VfUvONc#t=1023


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

and here's Jesse cooking last week so this week cannot have been the first time Jack agreed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rEv_VfUvONc#t=1824


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> He consented to them interrogating Jessie before eliminating him - because it made sense to find out what he told the DEA.


I thought that was Uncle Jack, not Walt.

I honestly don't remember this conversation happening in front of Walt...


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Check the link


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I thought that was Uncle Jack, not Walt.
> 
> I honestly don't remember this conversation happening in front of Walt...


Todd was talking to his uncle about it - then his uncle turned to Walt and asked if that was OK....Walt nodded.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

DarkMatter1968 said:


> The viewers know that..but how will Heisenburg find out. I don't think there is going to be alot of conversation when the big gun comes out.


Correct. I suppose they will have Walt deal with her but I just think there are too many other juicy stories to wrap up in not a lot of time.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

MacThor said:


> I like that they directly addressed this too. Jack was no longer interested in cooking meth. "We hit the lottery."


Yeah, but that doesn't mean they have a choice in the matter. The Europeans aren't going to be happy about the Blue disappearing, and they have resources (that's where the $80+ million came from). If they decided to just stop, there might be bad repercussions.

We know it's not going there because of timing, however.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Check the link


All we know that Jack knows (based on what we saw in the episode) is that Jessie is being held for questioning.

It's not until last night's episode that Todd pleads with Jack to keep Jessie alive for cooking.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Loved the callback to the first time we met Lydia. She was meeting Mike at a restaurant and wanted to sit at a different table and talk back-to-back (as she did with Todd here). Mike was annoyed with her for being all movie-dramatic about it and forced her to sit at the same table with him.

As far as the Todd/Jesse conversation, Todd just convinced uncle Jack to let Jesse live long enough to tell them the location of any incriminating evidence (and tell them what he told Hank). The first time we saw that Todd also wanted Jesse to teach him how to cook was the "let's cook" scene. We can only assume Todd convinced Jack at some point along the way (either before or after that scene, it doesn't matter).

For sure, uncle Jack thinks he has enough money and did not want to sell meth anymore. Todd convinced him that it doesn't matter how much money you have, you always want more.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

Walt will find out Jesse is alive and use the Ricin on Brock to punish him. Can't break much badder than that.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Do you think we'll see Badger and Pete again ?


Hope not. No time with one episode left to waste it on these 2


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> I really hope they don't waste time with Lydia in the finale. Walt has no reason to go after her.


I see him having possibly two reasons:

1. She threatened Skyler and Holly via Todd. If he finds out about that, Lydia is toast.

2. Perhaps.... Does Walt know *how* Hank found out? He was leaving the game, somewhat successfully, and three things pulled him back: Lydia showing up demanding his return (and, when he told her to pound sand, Jack tried to also use this as leverage), and Hank figuring it out. He may be blaming Lydia for things blowing up as well.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> All we know that Jack knows (based on what we saw in the episode) is that Jessie is being held for questioning.
> 
> It's not until last night's episode that Todd pleads with Jack to keep Jessie alive for cooking.


Jeez that's a stretch. You really think Todd took hours to cook a batch of meth with Jesse and Jack didn't know


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Jeez that's a stretch. You really think Todd took hours to cook a batch of meth with Jesse and Jack didn't know


If he wanted to take credit for the increase in purity, which we saw him do last night, yes. I don't think it's a stretch at all. I think you just don't like being wrong.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> No - Todd had the conversation with his uncle about Jessie cooking in last night's episode...when his uncle wanted to go pop Jessie for spilling about killing that kid.
> 
> In the desert last week, Todd spoke with his uncle about interrogating Jessie, Jack Bauer style, to find out what the DEA might know.





Hank said:


> I don't think it happened that way. WW would have never agreed to letting the AB and Jesse start cooking his blue meth again. Todd just said they wanted to get information out of Jesse first, then kill him, and then back at the compound Todd talked about getting Jesse to cook. I'm pretty sure that didn't happen within the earshot of WW. But now that the blue meth is back on the streets, WW can conclude that Jesse is not dead and cooking for the AB.





JohnB1000 said:


> That's not how I remember it at all, nor Getreal.


Nope ... you and I were wrong, MonsterJoe & Hank are correct. I just rewatched the scene from "Ozymandias". I confused the two scenes (in the desert and at the AB camp). I was expecting Uncle Jack to punish Todd for killing a kid, but Todd talked him into keeping Jesse for the cook at that point.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

3D said:


> Walt will find out Jesse is alive and use the Ricin on Brock to punish him. Can't break much badder than that.


As bad as Heisenberg is, he's not into killing innocent kids as punishment. Even for Jesse.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Fahtrim said:


> You mean Andrea?
> He did tell them all that he tried to save Hank but nobody was listening.
> The guy playing Todd was also great in *Friday* Night Lights.


FYP. I watched several episodes of FNL season 3 Saturday and Sunday and then watched Breaking Bad after wards. Kinda sureal to see Jesse Plemons' two characters (Todd and Landry) the same day!



Hank said:


> Also, no way Badger is getting any other roles than a stoner/druggie with that distinctive voice.


He's an NCIS Probationary Agent in several episodes of NCIS.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bryanmc said:


> Just because he "makes people disappear" doesn't mean he's also a murderer.





rorrim said:


> Although you have to admit, doing both would definitely increase his profit margin per customer.


I think the vacuum cleaner repair guy has a code of ethics. He'll do what he's paid to do and keep the clients safe, but if Walt did die alone he probably would take the barrel.

















$10,000 an hour is not bad pay anyway.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> I see him having possibly two reasons:
> 
> 1. She threatened Skyler and Holly via Todd. If he finds out about that, Lydia is toast.
> 
> 2. Perhaps.... Does Walt know *how* Hank found out? He was leaving the game, somewhat successfully, and three things pulled him back: Lydia showing up demanding his return (and, when he told her to pound sand, Jack tried to also use this as leverage), and Hank figuring it out. He may be blaming Lydia for things blowing up as well.


I'd add to this that he heard on the Charlie Rose interview in the bar in NH that the meth was also circulating in Europe. Walt knows that Lydia is the conduit for getting his stuff there. He knows that Jessie can make "his" blue meth, therefore Jessie, the aryans and Lydia are all still involved, and all making money based on what he started but with no credit to him. Almost a parallel to Grey Matter (making oodles of money on something he started but getting no credit).

One question - how is Walt _growing_ hair while on chemotherapy?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Are they gonna find Hank and Gomie? I think their only hope is Walter giving out the coordinates. Would he do that? He seems very distraught over the death of Hank. But I don't think he is too distraught over the plight of Jesse. Don't really see him coming back to save him or even look for him. But if he happens to encounter him? I dunno what's gonna happen. I HOPE Jesse pops a cap in Walter's ass.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't understand why Walt did not tell them where Hank is unless he doesn't really know or doesn't realize they don't know.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> I have a feeling whatever happens, it's gonna be a blood bath...


Just so long as the Nazi guys die in a hail of bullets, Sam Peckinpah style. There's no way they can still be walking after next week's finale. I don't know why those guys are still there any way. They just hit the lottery and they're still living the same way and in the same place as before? That's dumb. At least get some Nazi-ettes.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Spoilerizing this since it may have been in a preview.
It was shown at the beginning of the season but I don't remember noticing then, maybe they changed things.



Spoiler



Noticed something when they showed us the machine gun in the trunk again.
All the boxes of ammo are tracer rounds.
Tracer rounds tend to set things like dry wood and meth labs on fire.

I'm expecting a huge fireball in the finale, maybe even flaming money flying everywhere.



phox


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> Just so long as the Nazi guys die in a hail of bullets, Sam Peckinpah style. There's no way they can still be walking after next week's finale. I don't know why those guys are still there any way. They just hit the lottery and they're still living the same way and in the same place as before? That's dumb. At least get some Nazi-ettes.


They are criminals who were in jail. They have all this money but it has not been laundered. They can't go around paying $5 million in cash for a mansion.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> I don't understand why Walt did not tell them where Hank is unless he doesn't really know or doesn't realize they don't know.


At what point? When he phoned in to the DEA? That would have been a good time. I can't really figure out what he INTENDED to do there. Wait for the cops? Or did he always plan to run after the call?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Anubys said:


> ... uncle Jack thinks he has enough money and did not want to sell meth anymore. Todd convinced him that it doesn't matter how much money you have, you always want more.


Todd is in the empire business! 



jr461 said:


> ... One question - how is Walt _growing_ hair while on chemotherapy?


Cancer is in remission once again? It's not like he is seeing an oncologist regularly.



JohnB1000 said:


> I don't understand why Walt did not tell them where Hank is unless he doesn't really know or doesn't realize they don't know.


Body = proof of homicide = murder charges.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hank said:


> That the entire genesis of "Heisenberg" was how WW got screwed out of the success of Grey Matter, AND the fact that Elliot ended up with his x-girlfriend Gretchen. It was WW's work and research which was the foundation of Grey Matter, and yet, he got screwed out of billions of dollars of success and fame (and the girl, too).


Wait, what?

I thought he screwed himself. Elliot got the girl, and Walt had a hissy fit and quit, thinking he could do better on his own. Elliot ended up a billionaire; Walt ended up a high school teacher.


getreal said:


> Cancer is in remission once again? It's not like he is seeing an oncologist regularly.


And I can tell you from personal experience that chemo doesn't always cause hair loss. Neither my Mom nor I lost our hair.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

getreal said:


> Cancer is in remission once again? It's not like he is seeing an oncologist regularly.


It's clearly back and I assumed the IV that the cleaner hooked up in the cabin was his treatment.

Anyway, small issue and there's probably an explanation since it's not like this show to overlook stuff.


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> At what point? When he phoned in to the DEA? That would have been a good time. I can't really figure out what he INTENDED to do there. Wait for the cops? Or did he always plan to run after the call?


I assumed the phone call was to let them find him so he could give up but maybe he already has a car and has decided to go back and the call is to get everyone looking for him in New Hampshire and make it easier to get in and around ABQ.


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> I thought he screwed himself. Elliot got the girl, and Walt had a hissy fit and quit, thinking he could do better on his own. Elliot ended up a billionaire; Walt ended up a high school teacher.
> .


I was curious about this too and checked a Wiki: http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Gray_Matter_Technologies



> At this time, he was dating his female lab assistant, Gretchen ("...and the Bag's in the River"). For reasons not yet explained, Walter suddenly left Gretchen during a vacation with her family, leaving her and his research behind ("Peekaboo"). Gretchen eventually went on to marry Elliot instead and Gray Matter became a highly successful company using Walter's research. Walter secretly feels that his work was stolen from him and bitterly blames Elliott and Gretchen for his lot in life.
> 
> In 2008 the company was nominated for a Nobel Prize ("...and the Bag's in the River").
> 
> After leaving Gretchen, Walt sold his share of the company to Elliott for $5,000. As of 2010, Gray Matter has a net worth of 2.16 billion dollars. ("Buyout")


It goes on to say (under Gretchen's entry):



> it is still unknown what transpired, only that on Fourth of July weekend with Gretchen, her father, and her brothers, Walt was in his room packing his bags and barely talking. Walt left Gretchen and his research behind suddenly and without explanation


I sure would love to know what transpired that made Walt leave, but it does indeed look like he screwed himself over (but still blames Elliott and Gretchen).


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> At what point? When he phoned in to the DEA? That would have been a good time. I can't really figure out what he INTENDED to do there. Wait for the cops? Or did he always plan to run after the call?


He turned himself in and only decided to run after seeing Elliot and Gretchen on the TV.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

thebigmo said:


> I assumed the phone call was to let them find him so he could give up but maybe he already has a car and has decided to go back and the call is to get everyone looking for him in New Hampshire and make it easier to get in and around ABQ.


He was ready to turn himself in after talking to Flynn because that would be the only way he could help his family (Flynn refused the money so that plan was out). He was waiting at the bar for the cops to arrive when he saw Gretchen and Elliot on TV. They pissed him off ("He had nothing to do with our company beyond the name") and mentioned that the blue meth was back. He left to settle a score. Which score remains to be seen.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> At what point? When he phoned in to the DEA? That would have been a good time. I can't really figure out what he INTENDED to do there. Wait for the cops? Or did he always plan to run after the call?


When talking to Skyler, Walt Jr or that call.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> Greedy criminals. Take the ~$70 million and disappear.


The uncle wanted to do that, but he let Todd talk him into cooking more b/c Todd has a crush on Lydia. Pretty obvious.



uncdrew said:


> Or perhaps the equipment has a 6% margin of error. I mean if he can't really cook, perhaps he can't really test either.


As already covered, different batches, different purity levels.



uncdrew said:


> I don't think that's entirely true.
> 
> Didn't Todd ask Uncle Jack to keep Jessie for the cook while everyone was still out in the desert? I thought Walt witnessed that.


Also a smeek, but as covered, Todd said let's learn what Jesse told the Feds first then kill him. After getting him back to the AB base camp Todd then pulled in Jesse to cook with/for him.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> If he wanted to take credit for the increase in purity, *which we saw him do last night*, yes. I don't think it's a stretch at all. I think you just don't like being wrong.


He did not Take Credit. He told Lydia on the 92% batch that he had Pinkman.

Being wrong is fun.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

How did the cleaner get Walt's chemo drugs? That easy to do? Walt called the CVS and cleaner picked up the prescription?


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Fahtrim said:


> He did not Take Credit. He told Lydia on the 92% batch that he had Pinkman.
> 
> Being wrong is fun.


It is indeed - I have no problem being wrong, and appreciate when people set me straight.  There's a bit of history in my snark....but the larger point stands.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> How did the cleaner get Walt's chemo drugs? That easy to do? Walt called the CVS and cleaner picked up the prescription?


With Walt's resources and the cleaner's apparent resourcefulness, it probably wasn't too difficult a task.


----------



## 3D (Oct 9, 2001)

Hank said:


> As bad as Heisenberg is, he's not into killing innocent kids as punishment. Even for Jesse.


I was joking. Probably should have put a smiley.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> How did the cleaner get Walt's chemo drugs? That easy to do? Walt called the CVS and cleaner picked up the prescription?


You are to assume that he is able to do anything that needs to be done. The "cleaner" is a movie and TV trope.

ETA: He's not actually a cleaner (they specialize in cleaning up crime scenes), but he is a trope. I just can't think of the name right now.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> I don't understand why Walt did not tell them where Hank is unless he doesn't really know or doesn't realize they don't know.


Looks like it was covered below, but this would just make him more guilty, missing DEA agents vs shot, dead, and buried DEA agents.



Anubys said:


> They are criminals who were in jail. They have all this money but it has not been laundered. They can't go around paying $5 million in cash for a mansion.


This.



Carlucci said:


> I was curious about this too and checked a Wiki: http://breakingbad.wikia.com/wiki/Gray_Matter_Technologies
> 
> It goes on to say (under Gretchen's entry):
> 
> I sure would love to know what transpired that made Walt leave, but it does indeed look like he screwed himself over (but still blames Elliott and Gretchen).


I thought it was a little bit of fear of committing and the full on meet the family thing at the time, but I could be remembering wrong.



Hank said:


> He turned himself in and only decided to run after seeing Elliot and Gretchen on the TV.


This.



wouldworker said:


> He was ready to turn himself in after talking to Flynn because that would be the only way he could help his family (Flynn refused the money so that plan was out). He was waiting at the bar for the cops to arrive when he saw Gretchen and Elliot on TV. They pissed him off ("He had nothing to do with our company beyond the name") and mentioned that the blue meth was back. He left to settle a score. Which score remains to be seen.


This!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> How did the cleaner get Walt's chemo drugs? That easy to do? Walt called the CVS and cleaner picked up the prescription?


He knows a guy who knows a guy who knows another guy ...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Imagine taking a 2200 mile trip in the belly of that truck! ugh, that had to have been pretty harsh. 

Also, for the return "restocking" trips, I'd think the Cleaner would fly out there, rent a van, and restock and not drive cross-country round trip out there. When he was leaving, he said "I've got a long trip ahead of me" (or something like that) which leads me to believe he wasn't catching a flight, but drove. Yes, I know flights and rental cars are traceable, but supposedly, the cleaner is pretty "clean", so nobody would be looking at his movements.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

jr461 said:


> One question - how is Walt _growing_ hair while on chemotherapy?


Whatever he's on, it's not the normal chemotherapy schedule. It's apparently not as effective, include the effects on his hair.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

getreal said:


> In the desert in "Ozymandias", Walt nodded his approval to execute Jesse in front of him, then Todd piped up with the idea to get him to cook in order to up the percentage on the next batch of meth, then they would complete the contract (i.e., kill Jesse). Jack asked if Walt was good with that and he consented.


OK, but how did Walt know that Jack's gang had taken down Declan? He didn't have a thing to do with it. I guess Walt might have known that Todd was suppoeds to be guardian of his recipe.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

On Lydia and stevia:

Stevia is not a brand name, right? It's the type of flower from which different stevia-based sweeteners are made (like Truvia, etc). Important if only because I think it would be a lot harder for the show to get clearance to do a ricin swap for a brand name product - the company wouldn't want to be associated with that. But if stevia is generic, then the way is clearer for the show to do it, I would think. That said, I don't know that it makes sense for Walt to poison her (except for the fact that she's gunning for Skylar, which he doesn't presently know). The problem is that it doesn't really make sense for him to use it on anyone else that I can think of. Maybe he'll use it in some way to stage/fake his own death? That doesn't make sense either. If it gets used (and story dictates that it must), I agree Lydia and her stevia are the likeliest target.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> Oh, and FWIW, Jesse Plemons (Todd) is REALLY impressive. For those of us who enjoyed his performance in Friday Night Lights, Todd is a COMPLETE 180 from Landry. He is a much better actor than I realized.


:up::up: YES!! I was a big fan of FNL and also liked Jesse's character. Todd is certainly 180 degrees from Landry and Jesse is doing a wonderful job portraying the monstrous person that Todd has turned out to be. Well done!!

Gerry


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> Spoilerizing this since it may have been in a preview.
> It was shown at the beginning of the season but I don't remember noticing then, maybe they changed things.
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Back to my spotting in a USA montage a guy in the yellow chem suit getting toasted by a wall of flame.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not on board with Walt knowing Jesse is alive due to blue meth still being made.. Todd cooked with Walter for a long time (to earn his 80 million). From Walt's POV, Todd could have figured it on his own (maybe) or had Jesse tell Todd what he was doing wrong before Jack killed him.

Walter needs a reason to kill Lydia with the ricin. I think Lydia will kill Skylar, if not through Jack and Todd's group than some other way. She will probably do it in some elaborate way that will clue Walter in on the fact she was behind it. OR Walter will use the ricin to kill Skylar for some reason.

I think Walter Heisenberg is not interested in saving/helping anyone anymore.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

There was something in this episode which I've seen in many TV shows and movies and I always found it hard to believe. Are handcuffs so easy to pick that anyone can do it with a paper clip?

Can someone who is knowledgeable about this subject comment on it?

Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Maybe Walt will somehow "compel" Gretchen and Elliott to give his family a share of their company.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

netringer said:


> OK, but how did Walt know that Jack's gang had taken down Declan?


In episode 511 "Confessions", Todd phoned Walt to inform him that he had a difference of opinion with Declan and it got a little messy but it's all been straightened out, and it adds up to a change in management.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Hank said:


> Imagine taking a 2200 mile trip in the belly of that truck! ugh, that had to have been pretty harsh.


Yeah. I was in pain just from watching. At least he could have loaded the tank with mattresses.



Hank said:


> Also, for the return "restocking" trips, I'd think the Cleaner would fly out there, rent a van, and restock and not drive cross-country round trip out there. When he was leaving, he said "I've got a long trip ahead of me" (or something like that) which leads me to believe he wasn't catching a flight, but drove. Yes, I know flights and rental cars are traceable, but supposedly, the cleaner is pretty "clean", so nobody would be looking at his movements.


Right, but somebody has to be manning the vacuum cleaner repair shop while he's on the road.

You could bring Walt some books - SOMETHING to keep him from going mad.

Walt could have had TV on a dish that was installed somewhere else at first and billed to a clean address. Shouldda called one of us.

Didja notice that _the school_ called Jr. "Flynn White?" If you were going to change his name for safety it might be wise to include the "White" part, too.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

Stevia is not a brand, so yes, they could still be angling to do the ricin thing. 

As for the chemo and hair thing, in addition to what Rob posted, I think they even mentioned in the show at one point (maybe even in a different season) that not all chemo results in hair loss. 

Brad


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Walt's already down for various murders and pretty much already admitted to killing Hank. Telling them where the bodies are really doesn't change much.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Gerryex said:


> There was something in this episode which I've seen in many TV shows and movies and I always found it hard to believe. Are handcuffs so easy to pick that anyone can do it with a paper clip?


Depends on the handcuffs.

Most of the ones I have are easier to shim than pick, but can be picked with a paperclip and some patience.

The few that are hard to pick just require more patience, although various other office supplies work better (like ball point pen barrels, if metal)

It's also not unreasonable that someone like Jesse has picked up some rudimentary picking skills.

I'd call this a reasonable case of timeline compression.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Gerryex said:


> There was something in this episode which I've seen in many TV shows and movies and I always found it hard to believe. Are handcuffs so easy to pick that anyone can do it with a paper clip?
> 
> Can someone who is knowledgeable about this subject comment on it?


It can be that easy:

http://www.itstactical.com/skillcom/lock-picking/how-to-pick-your-way-out-of-handcuffs/


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Gerryex said:


> There was something in this episode which I've seen in many TV shows and movies and I always found it hard to believe. Are handcuffs so easy to pick that anyone can do it with a paper clip?
> 
> Can someone who is knowledgeable about this subject comment on it?
> 
> ...


Check it out on You Tube.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

robojerk said:


> I'm not on board with Walt knowing Jesse is alive due to blue meth still being made.. Todd cooked with Walter for a long time (to earn his 80 million). From Walt's POV, Todd could have figured it on his own (maybe) or had Jesse tell Todd what he was doing wrong before Jack killed him.
> 
> Walter needs a reason to kill Lydia with the ricin. I think Lydia will kill Skylar, if not through Jack and Todd's group than some other way. She will probably do it in some elaborate way that will clue Walter in on the fact she was behind it. OR Walter will use the ricin to kill Skylar for some reason.
> 
> I think Walter Heisenberg is not interested in saving/helping anyone anymore.


Walter knew Todd was having problems with the cook - that the purity was down and the color wasn't there, because he was asked to cook again to help them improve it and he turned them down. So hearing that the Blue Meth was back clued him in that Jesse was once again involved.

It is possible that Lydia will kill Skylar, but we have yet to see Lydia get her own hands dirty - she seems to always have someone else do her dirty work.

And I don't believe for one millisecond that Walter would EVER harm Skylar in any way.

EVER.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

netringer said:


> Yeah. I was in pain just from watching. At least he could have loaded the tank with mattresses.


Or had him ride in the cabin.

Let's face it, it's not like there are border crossings in the US that would result in the truck being searched! Just drive a car, have him shave off his goat & wear a Jayne-style floppy hat, and pee off the side of the road.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

cheesesteak said:


> Just so long as the Nazi guys die in a hail of bullets, Sam Peckinpah style.


Yes, WW wants his money but he also wants revenge for Hank. He said as much to the cleaner.

Does anyone else hear Brad Pitt's voice and pronunciation p when reading the word "Nazi"? 



robojerk said:


> Walter needs a reason to kill Lydia with the ricin. I think Lydia will kill Skylar, if not through Jack and Todd's group than some other way. She will probably do it in some elaborate way that will clue Walter in on the fact she was behind it. OR Walter will use the ricin to kill Skylar for some reason.


He may find out from Todd just before offing him. 


danterner said:


> On Lydia and stevia:
> 
> Stevia is not a brand name, right? It's the type of flower from which different stevia-based sweeteners are made (like Truvia, etc).


Yes. It is a South American plant.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

netringer said:


> You could bring Walt some books - SOMETHING to keep him from going mad.


Well he did have two copies of Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

netringer said:


> Walt could have had TV on a dish that was installed somewhere else at first and billed to a clean address. Shouldda called one of us.


I mentioned that to my wife, and she had an interesting observation, even before the bar scene: The cleaner doesn't WANT Walt to have access to current news at will, because he's concerned that Walt will take action (like he ultimately did). He wants Walt to stay hidden away and "decompress" while the big manhunt is still underway. Unfortunately, he underestimated what it would take for Walt to keep his sanity. 

Brad


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Beryl said:


> ... Does anyone else hear Brad Pitt's voice and pronunciation p when reading the word "Nazi"?


Only YOU can hear the voices in your head ...


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Hollywood cannot allow for their actors to put on good disguises while on the run it seems.

I guess they are worried about losing the audience.....


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or had him ride in the cabin.
> 
> Let's face it, it's not like there are border crossings in the US that would result in the truck being searched! Just drive a car, have him shave off his goat & wear a Jayne-style floppy hat, and pee off the side of the road.


Yeah it didn't make sense to me either. This was another thing not really well done. It's fairly unlikely that he could stay in there for the 2-3 days (?) it would take to travel, as they implied, and he didn't change his appearance at all. The compartment should have been full of crap (literally), there seems to have been any number of more convenient ways, even concealed, for him to travel.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Matt Jones (Badger) is also in the, yet to air, Anna Faris CBS show Mom.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> Walter knew Todd was having problems with the cook - that the purity was down and the color wasn't there, because he was asked to cook again to help them improve it and he turned them down. So hearing that the Blue Meth was back clued him in that Jesse was once again involved.


Like I said, Todd could have forced Jesse to show him what he was doing wrong before Jack was supposed kill him, or (unlikely) Todd figured it out on his own.


nyny523 said:


> It is possible that Lydia will kill Skylar, but we have yet to see Lydia get her own hands dirty - she seems to always have someone else do her dirty work.


I never said Lydia would do it herself. Just whatever way she chooses will make it easy for Walter to deduce it was Lydia..


nyny523 said:


> And I don't believe for one millisecond that Walter would EVER harm Skylar in any way.
> 
> EVER.


I doubt he would kill Skylar, but he already has at least tried to harm her. In just the last episode Walter had his hands wrapped around Skylar's neck before Flynn got between them..


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

netringer said:


> Walt could have had TV on a dish that was installed somewhere else at first and billed to a clean address.


Depends. I know a lot of people on the sides of hills that can't get skyview. The same hill that gives him only crappy Montreal reception might have caused that.

And it's probably convenient for story purposes that he doesn't have access to the outside world.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

robojerk said:


> I'm not on board with Walt knowing Jesse is alive due to blue meth still being made.. Todd cooked with Walter for a long time (to earn his 80 million). From Walt's POV, Todd could have figured it on his own (maybe) or had Jesse tell Todd what he was doing wrong before Jack killed him.


Lydia told him how low the purity was. His payment for Jack killing Jesse was two more cooks with Todd (which he negotiated to one) because Todd's cooks weren't up to par. He knows Todd is incapable of producing the pure, blue meth on his own.

He knows Jesse is alive. The chemistry is hard; the math is easy.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or had him ride in the cabin.
> 
> Let's face it, it's not like there are border crossings in the US that would result in the truck being searched!


Actually, taking a propane truck like that across country would actually be pretty high risk. Several states along the way (PA, as a particular example) can be pretty picky about safety inspections, licensing, permits, weights, etc.



> Just drive a car, have him shave off his goat & wear a Jayne-style floppy hat, and pee off the side of the road.


This probably would have worked better.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

robojerk said:


> Like I said, Todd could have forced Jesse to show him what he was doing wrong before Jack was supposed kill him, or (unlikely) Todd figured it out on his own.


Todd was unable to improve his solo cooks after _months_ of cooking with Walter. No way he improves that much with just a lesson or two from Jesse.

Walter even knew it wouldn't make much difference when he agreed to the one additional cook.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Yeah it didn't make sense to me either. This was another thing not really well done. It's fairly unlikely that he could stay in there for the 2-3 days (?) it would take to travel, as they implied, and he didn't change his appearance at all. The compartment should have been full of crap (literally), there seems to have been any number of more convenient ways, even concealed, for him to travel.


Seeing some dude get out of the passenger seat of a car? No biggie.

Seeing someone at the Motel 6 climb out of a propane tanker's main storage? Uh, kinda odd.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

wouldworker said:


> He left to settle a score. Which score remains to be seen.


All of them.



Fahtrim said:


> Hollywood cannot allow for their actors to put on good disguises while on the run it seems.
> 
> I guess they are worried about losing the audience.....


This ALWAYS drives me nuts. Main character in movie/TV show on the run, and he's usually walking around town... AS IS! No hat, not even a simple disguise. Just. Drives. Me. Nuts!

[no spoilers]I watched Zero Dark Thirty this past weekend (really good movie, BTW). There's a scene where the CIA guys are hunting thru a large open-air market in Pakistan, looking for a bad guy. Earlier in the movie, they had been harassed by some locals for being "white people in Pakistan". So do they scurry thru the market in head gear, heavy beards, local clothes? Nooooo, they look like shoppers at Wal*Mart.

Drives. Me. Nuts.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Tracy said:


> I don't know. The whole thing with that company REALLY used to bother me early in the show. It just seemed so unfair. Killing those two wouldn't be all that satisfying for me, though. I want the truth about Walt's genius to come out.


I'm with Tracy on this. If Walt goes after Elliot and Gretchen with the ricin, I'd be ok with that. I don't think anybody else has really wronged Walt the way they have.

The AB took his cash, but they left him $10M, which was still more cash than he could actually do anything with. That was actually pretty reasonable, given the circumstances.

And everybody in the meth business has respect for Heisenberg. Nobody says "Oh, all he did was come up with a way to make the Meth blue." Everybody acknowledges that he is the best chef there ever was in the business.

But E&G? They say that all Walter did was come up with the name. They are not giving him the respect he deserves, and not acknowledging that without him, they would not be the success they are today. There are also details of the Grey Matter buyout that we still don't know.

Grey Matter gave birth to Heisenberg. It all comes back to how he get rooked out of the business. Hopefully, we'll find out next week the details of how that happened.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Last episode leaked



Spoiler



http://dailycurrant.com/2013/09/23/leaked-script-reveals-breaking-bad-ending/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=leaked-script-reveals-breaking-bad-ending


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

702 said:


> Last episode leaked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. No need for spoilers - that's a satire site. 

Besides, if it ended that way, I think Vince would have to call the vacuum cleaner guy.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I will NOT open the spoilers...
I will NOT open the spoilers...
I will NOT open the spoilers...
I will NOT open the spoilers...
I will NOT open the spoilers...
I will NOT open the spoilers...


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> Nope. No need for spoilers - that's a satire site.
> 
> Besides, if it ended that way, I think Vince would have to call the vacuum cleaner guy.


Yeah I know, still funny though.

Just like The Onion's article on how Jerry Jones fired Jerry Jones.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

702 said:


> Yeah I know, still funny though.
> 
> Just like The Onion's article on how Jerry Jones fired Jerry Jones.


Ya it was funny - but I think a lot of people wouldn't read it because they were scared it would be an actual spoiler.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

JETarpon said:


> I'm with Tracy on this. If Walt goes after Elliot and Gretchen with the ricin, I'd be ok with that. I don't think anybody else has really wronged Walt the way they have.


I think the origin of the whole Grey Matter issues will figure heavily in next weeks show.

I even feel like they've basically wrapped up the Skyler/Flynn/Holly storylines already. The Skyler 'living here, working there, babysitter' etc. just felt like a final wrap of her story to me. I think he said goodbye to Holly in the restroom, and the conversation with Flynn on the phone was the end of that relationship.

So I think next week will not feature any of the White family at all- just Heisenberg dealing with Grey Matter, Jack and company, Lydia, and Jesse.
One big blaze of glory.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> So I think next week will not feature any of the White family at all- just Heisenberg dealing with Grey Matter, Jack and company, Lydia, and Jesse.
> One big blaze of glory.


I don't expect him to settle any debts with Grey Matter. It felt to me that the Grey Matter interview's primary function was to set off Walt's ego and make him leave the house. Walt needed that extra push.

Walt's pride is what has been his Achilles heel the entire series. I still remember the time when Hank was convinced Gail was Heisenberg, and Walt just couldn't let that go. He had to point out that Heisenberg was someone bigger and better than Gail.

His meth empire was compensation for failing to succeed and gain recognition with Grey Matter. I do expect him to defend that empire to his dying breath and to try to get every last dime of his money back. It hasn't been about providing for his family since S1. It's been about building an empire and accomplishing great (albeit bad) things.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

If it wraps up as Cearbhaill describes it will not make me happy.

It's actually hard, at this point, with Hank gone, Saul gone etc. etc, to think of an ending I will find satisfactory, but we'll see.

No more Pete, Badger, Huell etc. will also be disappointing.

I did enjoy the little musical montage they did at the end of the episode by the way.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

kaszeta said:


> Depends on the handcuffs.
> 
> *Most of the ones* I have




How YOU doin'


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

6.6 million viewers last night. Still a ways to go to catch Mash (or Walking Dead )


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> Nope. No need for spoilers - that's a satire site.
> 
> Besides, if it ended that way, I think Vince would have to call the vacuum cleaner guy.


For a satire, you might expect something at least clever and humorous, but not at that link. :down:


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

squint said:


> It can be that easy:
> 
> http://www.itstactical.com/skillcom/lock-picking/how-to-pick-your-way-out-of-handcuffs/





getreal said:


> Check it out on You Tube.


Incredible!!! Looking at the universal key I can see that its possible to pick a handcuff lock with just a paper clip or a bobby pin, as shown in the video on the above site. Why on earth haven't the various police agencies changed to a more robust handcuff. The answer is obviously no money! Hopefully more agencies have switched to the plastic tie kind of cuff which I assume is not as easy to open.

Thanks a bunch.
Gerry


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah. Look what Walt had to do to get out of his plastic cuffs.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Reading the Huff Post review reminded me that we have paid relatively little attention to Walt Jr's side of the phone call in this thread.



> Which is why this speech from Flynn was electrifying: "Just shut up. Just stop it. Stop it. I don't want anything from you. I don't give a sh*t. You killed Uncle Hank. You killed him! What you did -- just shut up. Just leave us alone, you *******. Why are you still alive? Why won't you just die already? Just die."


Pretty direct and powerful. Expanding on the Huff Post review I think the show hasn't done a great job of making us understand how Skyler and Walt Jr have been affected, but this scene was powerful and I'm glad we saw it and it didn't play out the more obvious and cliched way.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Another quote from a follow up to last weeks Huff review

Is Walter White a hero



> If a man rescues people from a burning building, do we give him a medal -- even if he's the one who set the fire?


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Apologies if this was posted before...

Walter White speaks My Way


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I love how they cover up the words they couldn't match with coughing fits.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or had him ride in the cabin.
> 
> Let's face it, it's not like there are border crossings in the US that would result in the truck being searched! Just drive a car, have him shave off his goat & wear a Jayne-style floppy hat, and pee off the side of the road.


Yeah, I was going to say that but Mr. Pro Disappear might not want to risk the truck breaking down or even being spotted by another vehicle on the highway.

Hehe. How many propane trucks come from out of state?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> Incredible!!! Looking at the universal key I can see that its possible to pick a handcuff lock with just a paper clip or a bobby pin, as shown in the video on the above site. Why on earth haven't the various police agencies changed to a more robust handcuff. The answer is obviously no money! Hopefully more agencies have switched to the plastic tie kind of cuff which I assume is not as easy to open.


I was curious why the TV cops always go "Who has a key?" as if all handcuffs have the same key. Turns out that they do!

They should just call handcuffs time delaying restraints with a warning NOT FOR LONG TERM RESTRAINT.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

gweempose said:


> It was my impression that the DVD lying on the floor was not *THE* DVD. It was simply shown to convey that the Aryans had broken in and riffled through a bunch of stuff in an attempt to locate the DVD. Once they show them back at their place watching the DVD, it's obvious that they were successful in their mission.


When they were listening to the part about Todd, I was thinking he would have to go into hiding in case the DEA had his name. How can they be so sure Hank didn't make a copy of the DVD?



Hank said:


> As bad as Heisenberg is, he's not into killing innocent kids as punishment. Even for Jesse.


At least he wasn't the first time he poisoned Brock. 



JohnB1000 said:


> I don't understand why Walt did not tell them where Hank is unless he doesn't really know or doesn't realize they don't know.


It's funny that the one thing they could probably pin on him is the thing he didn't do--even tried to stop.

I don't remember--what do they have on Saul? Is he running because they have Huell?

So evidently Marie has dumped Skylar? She was ready to forgive her before but not when she thinks Walt killed Hank?

Kind of risky trusting the "cleaner" to prescribe and administer chemo treatments--that could have been an easy way to get his money without all these pesky trips across the country. He seemed nice, and to genuinely like Walt until he talked him down to just 1 hour for his $10,000. And why not just act like a friend and promise to try to get the money to his wife--at least a little of it. She's not ever going to be able to have any unexplained money for the rest of her life anyway.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't think we saw anything that suggests Marie and Skyler are on the outs. Marie just kind of disappeared from this episode.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

Gerryex said:


> Incredible!!! Looking at the universal key I can see that its possible to pick a handcuff lock with just a paper clip or a bobby pin, as shown in the video on the above site. Why on earth haven't the various police agencies changed to a more robust handcuff. The answer is obviously no money! Hopefully more agencies have switched to the plastic tie kind of cuff which I assume is not as easy to open.
> 
> Thanks a bunch.
> Gerry


The manner in which you cuff someone is very important as well.

Behind the back 
Back of the hands touching
Keyhole facing up

...makes it impossible (although somebody will post a video of someone doing it since I said 'impossible') to pick your way out of the cuffs.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Whoa.



Dr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium said:


> "When King Lear dies in Act V, do you know what Shakespeare has written? He's written 'He dies.' That's all, nothing more. No fanfare, no metaphor, no brilliant final words. The culmination of the most influential work of dramatic literature is 'He dies.' It takes Shakespeare, a genius, to come up with "He dies." And yet every time I read those two words, I find myself overwhelmed with dysphoria. And I know it's only natural to be sad, but not because of the words 'He dies.' but because of the life we saw prior to the words. I've lived all five of my acts, Mahoney, and I am not asking you to be happy that I must go. I'm only asking that you turn the page, continue reading&#8230; and let the next story begin. And if anyone asks what became of me, you relate my life in all its wonder, and end it with a simple and modest 'He died.'"


NOT a random reference.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> Reading the Huff Post review reminded me that we have paid relatively little attention to Walt Jr's side of the phone call in this thread.


I was talking about it today. The way Jr. listened quietly to Walt rambling on and on and then saying "shut up" reminded me how Skyler similarly reacted to Marie in an earlier season. 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBPrdX-cqF0[/media]


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Can't wait for next week. I was dead tired when I watched last night and didn't connect that he called the DEA to turn himself in and only changed his mind after seeing the interview. Since I didn't put much thought into it, I just assumed that him calling them was part of some larger plan he was about to start unfolding, and him going to the bar for a drink after dialing was just his ego telling him he had plenty of time to get out before they got there, so no need to rush.

Obviously the way it unfolded was much better, with him realizing he's never gonna win hsi family back, calling to give away his location, then going full on Heisenberg after seeing his old colleagues once again take credit for his work. I forgot that entire storyline but now that I remembered, it's definitely significant enough to send him off the deep end.

Them (allegedly) screwing him over years ago and taking all the credit for what he believes was his work was a huge event in his evolution. It's possible he goes after them in the finale, but it seems arbitrary at this point. Then again, this is the master of ego at play. The gun is absolutely for Jack and company (pretty sure he'd go smaller if he wanted to shoot Elliott and Gretchen...still possible they're getting a Ricin Surprise though).

I'm still holding out hope that he's gonna try to help Jessie... I don't know why but I feel like I want some kind of _attempt _at redemption - I think it's believable because at his core, he was not someone evil... he got beaten down his whole life and snapped.. he's definitely beyond redemption from other people, but I'd be happy if he _tried_. He likely knows what happened to Andrea (f***ing Todd!) through the newspapers, and having months away by himself in the cabin could have calmed down his Jessie hate and made him realize that he wrecked that kids life six ways from Sunday.

Hearing that there's blue meth in Europe could have alerted him that Jessie is still alive, and knowing Andrea was murdered could clue him in that Jessie is being coerced to protect Brock (as opposed to doing it voluntarily). Still, I don't think he's going back JUST to save Jessie (if he does at all) - first and foremost he wants those guys dead for killing Hank and taking his money. It's not even about the actual money, it's about the fact that no one walks on Heisenberg. I do think a possible (and fitting) end would be Walt klling everyone then realizing Jessie is there and freeing him, trying to be redemptive, and then Jessie kills him for all the stuff he's done. Kharma finally catching up to him just as he tries to change.

I do feel like a lot happened off screen which feels like a bit of a cheat (ie, all the investigation stuff, etc), but it's been like that since it came back... I guess at the end of the day, that stuff isn't the focus of the story they're trying to tell so we don't need to spend all day on it. I think they did that a lot this season... Hank finds out about Walt, and then two scenes later Marie is at the house flipping out because she now knows. Then he says they can't go to the DEA, then all of a sudden Gomez is in his house knowing everything.

I kind of liked that we had to learn stuff as he learned it, it makes it more "as he experienced it"... except for the one scene they showed of Skylar's deposition, everything we learned was how Walt learned it. That was cool, even if I would have liked to see all this stuff unfold.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Now that the state and local cops know that Walt was in New Hampshire he could have a hella time driving back to ABQ, but we know he makes it.

Buys the car from a private party, meets with the gun guy off to say Hi to Carol.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> I don't think we saw anything that suggests Marie and Skyler are on the outs. Marie just kind of disappeared from this episode.


My guess is Marie is in protective custody. With Hanks death (a DEA agent) + break in at the house.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

Marco said:


> Whoa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When they were playing cards, didn't he say something along the lines of "King, two kings"?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

That Dr. Magorium quote is curious!

So what do we make of VG's clue for next week (on Talking Bad)- "*woodworking*"?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> So what do we make of VG's clue for next week (on Talking Bad)- "*woodworking*"?


His clues have all be red-herrings just to tweak the audience who will look for meaning in anything he says. Sure, there will be something somehow related to "woodworking" in the finale, but it won't be significant to the plot.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> That Dr. Magorium quote is curious!
> 
> So what do we make of VG's clue for next week (on Talking Bad)- "*woodworking*"?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

As soon as the DEA knew Hank and Gomie were dead, why didn't they have agents at the house? No one went there right away?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jr461 said:


> ...One question - how is Walt _growing_ hair while on chemotherapy?


Loss of hair from chemo treatment can be delayed...I speak from family experience...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

...and no comments about Todd's creepy touching of Lydia's back in the restaurant during that long shot?....


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Saw this on Reddit - the transformation of Walter White:










He's already moved to the snowy North and has started trying to send presents to his children. Next episode we should see him in his final form...


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> ...and no comments about Todd's creepy touching of Lydia's back in the restaurant during that long shot?....


I thought he was removing a fallen hair. I would consider it normal allopreening.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

danterner said:


> On Lydia and stevia:
> 
> Stevia is not a brand name, right? It's the type of flower from which different stevia-based sweeteners are made (like Truvia, etc).





bsnelson said:


> Stevia is not a brand, so yes, they could still be angling to do the ricin thing.


They could be going for this:









phox


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

When I've seen stevia in restaurants, it's been Truvia, not the more expensive (and more pure, without the corn fillers) Stevia in the Raw.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

BitbyBlit said:


> Plus, I think he does have his own sense of morality such that even though he is helping people evade the law, he is not a thief or murderer. I actually believed him when he told Walt that he wouldn't take any of his money even though he realized that Walt wouldn't.


I did NOT take him saying "If I said yes, would you believe me?" to mean that yes he would (but Walt was too untrusting to believe him). I took it more as him saying "come on.. of course not, sorry". The line struck me as _incredibly_ similar to the conversation that Walt was having with the first guy he ever killed (in Jesse's basement), when Walt was trying to give him out and asked for the guy to promise not to seek revenge. The guy (with the bike lock around his neck.. Krazy-8) said something to the effect of.. (Jeff searches the web and finds the actual text):

*Walter:* You know, you keep telling me that I don't have it in me. Well, maybe, maybe not. I sure as hell am looking for any reason not to. I mean, any good reason at all. Sell me. Tell me what it is.
*Krazy-8:* I guess I'd start off by promising that if you let me go, I won't come after you. That you'd be safe. I guess I'd say what happened between us never happened. And what's best for both parties is we forget all about it. But you know that anybody in my situation would make promises like that, and though in my case they happen to be true, you'd never know for sure. So what else can I tell you?​
Eh, now that I see it it's not really the same because Walt isn't in control this time. Still, it reminded me of that scene.



gweempose said:


> It was my impression that the DVD lying on the floor was not *THE* DVD. It was simply shown to convey that the Aryans had broken in and riffled through a bunch of stuff in an attempt to locate the DVD. Once they show them back at their place watching the DVD, it's obvious that they were successful in their mission.


Well there are two DVDs (assuming that Hank's camera recorded onto DVDs - but I almost thought they just stole the camera): Walt's fake confession and Jesse's real confession. Their mission was to get Jesse's real confession - they probably didn't even know about Walt's fake confession.

(But Walt's phone call makes most of that irrelevant)



uncdrew said:


> I don't think that's entirely true.
> 
> Didn't Todd ask Uncle Jack to keep Jesse for the cook while everyone was still out in the desert? I thought Walt witnessed that.


To all of the other summaries, here was my take: Todd says (paraphrased) 'hey uncle Jack, shouldn't we interrogate him to see what he knows? he might have said something bad about us. I think I could get it out of him.. we have some history.." (turns to Walt) "We could still finish the job afterwards" (i.e. kill Jesse). Uncle Jack said it was good with him, asked Walt if it was good with Walt. Walt nodded yes to interrogating him first before killing him. (but remember - Walt had angrily said that they owed him Jesse). Walt did not agree to having him cook. Uncle Jack didn't agree to it there in the desert yet either.

When Todd took Jesse out of the cage to cook last week it looked like he was secretly doing it without Uncle Jack's knowledge.

There are three possibilities: Uncle Jack DID know before he took Jesse out last week and we just didn't see it, or Uncle Jack learned between last week and this week (before watching Jesse's real confession), OR Uncle Jack didn't know even when watching the confession and that was the first time Todd said they could make a lot better meth with him. Frankly I don't think it matters at this point which of the three it is.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Chekhov's ricin.


:up:



kaszeta said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't mean they have a choice in the matter. The Europeans aren't going to be happy about the Blue disappearing, and they have resources (that's where the $80+ million came from). If they decided to just stop, there might be bad repercussions.


We'd talked about that possibility but in my opinion we effectively saw proof that there would NOT be bad repercussions from the EU because when Todd disappointed her by not killing Skyler, Lydia said "we should take a break" and not "my people are coming to f**king kill you".


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Good news for anyone that bought Season 5 from iTunes. Just got this email:



> Dear Customer,
> 
> We apologize for any confusion the naming of "Season 5" and "The Final Season" of Breaking Bad might have caused you. While the names of the seasons and episodes associated with them were not chosen by iTunes, we'd like to offer you "The Final Season" on us by providing you with the iTunes code below in the amount of $22.99. This credit can also be used for any other content on the iTunes Store. Thank you for your purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bryanmc said:


> Good news for anyone that bought Season 5 from iTunes. Just got this email:


Yeah, while DVD marketing has always been a little...shady at times, calling the first half of Season Five "Season Five" with no hint anywhere on the box that it's only the first half of the season was borderline evil.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

squint said:


> I thought he was removing a fallen hair. I would consider it normal allopreening.


I'd have to re-watch, but, even if it was that, I wouldn't call it "normal"....


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> Good news for anyone that bought Season 5 from iTunes. Just got this email:


Good on iTunes. I read about some one suing over this.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> Good on iTunes. I read about some one suing over this.


Wow, that's a bit of an overreaction.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> Wow, that's a bit of an overreaction.


well they advertised full season for x price. AMC and the producers of Breaking bad are calling what we're watching now, the continuation of the last season, not a new one.


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> I think the origin of the whole Grey Matter issues will figure heavily in next weeks show.


I'm with you on this one. Maybe Walt will find a way (or coerce it out of them with an M-60) to get Elliott and Gretchen to admit that they profitted from Walt's formulations. Maybe even going so far as to get some financial concessions from them, thereby cementing a true, legitimate financial legacy for his family.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> well they advertised full season for x price. AMC and the producers of Breaking bad are calling what we're watching now, the continuation of the last season, not a new one.


I get that, but *suing* over $23?

That's a bit nuts, IMO.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bryanmc said:


> I get that, but *suing* over $23?
> 
> That's a bit nuts, IMO.


Not when you can stick it to the MAN....


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Carlucci said:


> I'm with you on this one. Maybe Walt will find a way (or coerce it out of them with an M-60) to get Elliott and Gretchen to admit that they profitted from Walt's formulations. Maybe even going so far as to get some financial concessions from them, thereby cementing a true, legitimate financial legacy for his family.


Hmm.

'I'll turn myself in if you will provide for my family.'


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Carlucci said:


> I'm with you on this one. Maybe Walt will find a way (or coerce it out of them with an M-60) to get Elliott and Gretchen to admit that they profitted from Walt's formulations. Maybe even going so far as to get some financial concessions from them, thereby cementing a true, legitimate financial legacy for his family.


I can see this happening.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bryanmc said:


> I get that, but *suing* over $23?
> 
> That's a bit nuts, IMO.


We live in a little place called AMERICA!

We fought a REVOLUTION for the right to sue over ANY DAMN THING!!!


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> We live in a little place called AMERICA! We fought a REVOLUTION for the right to sue over ANY DAMN THING!!!


Well this person's insanity has benefited me $23!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

If anyone's interested, here's the story http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/8/4707632/breaking-bad-season-pass-lawsuit-apple-itunes


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Bryanmc said:


> I get that, but *suing* over $23?
> 
> That's a bit nuts, IMO.


I agree, but we sue anyone for anything in this country.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Bryanmc said:


> I get that, but *suing* over $23?
> 
> That's a bit nuts, IMO.


Why? It is something that a state attorney general probably should have been dealing with, but absent that, you sue if you don't want someone to get away with stealing from you. It's fraud.

It's also not like it's a one-off. Every single person who bought that item has been defrauded, too. So maybe the person suing was also interested in helping all those others have a better chance at being compensated for the fraud.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Why?


Just from a time/cost perspective.

More power to the guy that has the time and means to fight for the principle of $23. That's just not where I am right now.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

If Hank were still alive, the interview would have been a set-up. I mean, they touched on the two big things that would draw Walt out of hiding (his getting screwed over the company and someone using his trademark blue meth). I guess it's still possible, but since they haven't shown us who is in charge now, it would be awfully jarring.


----------



## Pralix (Dec 8, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Why? It is something that a state attorney general probably should have been dealing with, but absent that, you sue if you don't want someone to get away with stealing from you. It's fraud.
> 
> It's also not like it's a one-off. Every single person who bought that item has been defrauded, too. So maybe the person suing was also interested in helping all those others have a better chance at being compensated for the fraud.


The problem is that you can buy a Season 5 Blu-Ray at Best Buy that only includes the episodes before this half of the season. If someone already has that pack, they will have to buy a second set to cover the second half. The decision for this had to come from the production company of BB.

When BSG did the season split for Season 4, they had a disc set for each half of the season, and each half had it's own 4.X designation. There was a final all inclusive set of the entire season.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Pralix said:


> The problem is that you can buy a Season 5 Blu-Ray at Best Buy that only includes the episodes before this half of the season. If someone already has that pack, they will have to buy a second set to cover the second half. The decision for this had to come from the production company of BB.
> 
> When BSG did the season split for Season 4, they had a disc set for each half of the season, and each half had it's own 4.X designation. There was a final all inclusive set of the entire season.


The issue is that iTunes advertised that you get all the episodes in the season; people paid up front on that basis. For the Blu-ray, you're not buying future broadcasts, you're buying what's in the box, on the discs.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Carlucci said:


> I'm with you on this one. Maybe Walt will find a way (or coerce it out of them with an M-60) to get Elliott and Gretchen to admit that they profitted from Walt's formulations. Maybe even going so far as to get some financial concessions from them, thereby cementing a true, legitimate financial legacy for his family.


Yeah, maybe they hire Skyler as a consultant, and pay her $250,000 per year and pay for the kids' educations.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, maybe they hire Skyler as a consultant, and pay her $250,000 per year and pay for the kids' educations.


Like so often, you post exactly what I was going to post. That would truly be a fitting end. But once Walt turns himself in (or Jesse kills him), he no longer has any threat power over E&G to hold them to their agreement.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

It just occurred to me this morning that I missed the real significance of one scene this week. 

When Skyler was sitting in front of all of the lawyers and her head was full of a loud buzz of sound, that was exactly the same thing that happened to Walt in the Pilot episode. The guy says "did you even hear me?" and she says "yes.. You're going to come at me with everything you've got" etc.

Walt's actions (leading up to and including fleeing), rather than helping her, have put her in exactly the same situation that he was at the beginning of the series. She has imminent doom coming, and some grace period before that happens.

Damn I love this show.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Hank said:


> Like so often, you post exactly what I was going to post. That would truly be a fitting end. But once Walt turns himself in (or Jesse kills him), he no longer has any threat power over E&G to hold them to their agreement.




Perhaps Walt, who is smarter than me... err... I, can hold some dirt over them. Perhaps he knows a phony attorney who can release said dirt if the payments to his family stop.

Or somesuch cleverness.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I don't understand why everyone thinks Walt has some kind of plan with Jesse.
> 
> He thinks Jesse is dead. He has no idea the Nazis are keeping him alive to cook. Of course, he COULD suspect something now after the TV interview where they discussed the Blue Meth being back on the streets...


Totally agree. As far as Walt knows, Jesse was killed months ago.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Bryanmc said:


> I get that, but *suing* over $23?
> 
> That's a bit nuts, IMO.


They were suing to make it a class action suit, so that everyone who purchased Season 5 would get the entire season. Looks like it worked.

Not so nuts after all, IMO and keeps them in check.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> They were suing to make it a class action suit, so that everyone who purchased Season 5 would get the entire season. Looks like it worked.
> 
> Not so nuts after all, IMO and keeps them in check.


Which is great for everyone, I'm just saying if I'm the individual guy and I feel like I've been wronged out of $23, I'm not going to sue somebody over it.

That just feels like way too much work for too little reward.

But, again, I'm glad this guy decided to. :up:


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

I just did a quick skim of the last few pages and didn't see this. If this is a legit foreshadowing, then it would be amazing. I didn't pick up on this at all in the episode:



> In Sundays penultimate episode of the series, a certain character went to a certain bar in a certain New England state. A hockey game could be heard playing on the TV behind the bar and through snippets of play-by-play and color commentary, the hockey game has been identified thanks to the people over at SIs Extra Mustard
> 
> Through name drops of former University of Wisconsin players Tim Rothering, Kevin Granato and eventual NHL-er Mark Rycroft and Denver University goalie Stephen Wagner, the game has been identified as the Feb. 13, 1998 matchup between the Wisconsin Badgers and Denver Pioneers. Down 3-1 with just over six minutes to play in the third, Wisconsin would storm back to score six goals and win the game 7-4.
> 
> Avid fans of Breaking Bad know how creator Vince Gilligan rarely drops hints without later picking them back up, so does Wisconsins classic comeback foreshadow a possible redemptive series finale on Sept. 29? The certain character in the bar is clearly down in the proverbial third with not much time left for a comeback.


http://nesn.com/2013/09/breaking-ba...assic-reference-could-foreshadow-show-finale/


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Ha!!


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

No idea how it's going to go - but I noticed something off about the game - it seemed old, and thought it was weird that they would pick a college game to put on the show...and that caught my attention as out of place, but didn't I put anything together. Nice to see somebody was able to make something of it.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Carlucci said:


> I'm with you on this one. Maybe Walt will find a way (or coerce it out of them with an M-60) to get Elliott and Gretchen to admit that they profitted from Walt's formulations. Maybe even going so far as to get some financial concessions from them, thereby cementing a true, legitimate financial legacy for his family.


Yes! The muse told me that, too. HeisenbergWalt will claim that if he hadn't been conned out of his rightful share of Gray Matter, he wouldn't have had to break Heisenberg bad in the first place. He'll insist that they restore WALT's rightful kudos for the creation.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I noticed the hockey game (since I'm an avid Blackhawks fan), but I didn't pick up the details. It obviously must have been ESPN Classic and a replay since this series is not set that time period...

At the end of this episode, it finally hit me (emotionally) that this is, indeed, the end of what, I believe is one of the best TV shows in history. I won't call it THE best, but it's certainly right up there. I was really upset...


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> (since I'm an avid Blackhawks fan)


Well so much for that. I used to like you.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> Well so much for that. I used to like you.


Noting your location, I assume you're a Bruins fan....they are my favorite team in the Eastern Conference. Always have been, right up there with the Habs....


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Noting your location, I assume you're a Bruins fan....they are my favorite team in the Eastern Conference. Always have been, right up there with the Habs....


I was teasing - the Blackhawks made a fan out of me during the Cup.


----------



## peitsche (Nov 13, 2002)

posted article said:


> Avid fans of Breaking Bad know how creator Vince Gilligan rarely drops hints without later picking them back up, so does Wisconsins classic comeback foreshadow a possible redemptive series finale on Sept. 29?


Hmmm..."A possible redemptive series finale?" 

As in Walter White wins it all? As in, he becomes a partner in Grey Matter and gets cleared of all wrong doings? 

What am I missing here? That would not be possible, even in TV show land.

I am not sure there is too much of a hint other than Walter White escapes authorities until he finishes some business and goes out in a blaze of glory...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Why wouldn't Skyler have some money from the car wash if nothing else?

Yeah, the feds would eventually take the car wash, but she had plenty of chances to pocket some cash along the way. How did she buy groceries in the first place?


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

So in the end, the Wisconsin Badgers were victorious. 

So maybe the series ends with Badger and Skinny Pete starting their drug empire. Badger gets clean and we find out he actually has a brilliant chemical mind when not under the influence. He eventually becomes the next Heisenberg, with Skinny Pete becoming the next Jesse. The last scene is Badger in his undies ( some sort of superhero briefs ) and Skinny Pete learning how to make their new product, pink Meth. Then fade to black.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

peitsche said:


> Hmmm..."A possible redemptive series finale?"
> 
> As in Walter White wins it all? As in, he becomes a partner in Grey Matter and gets cleared of all wrong doings?
> 
> ...


How about WW comes back, kills all the Nazis, saves Jesse, takes his money and reburies it for Holly to find, and shares a ricin flavored drink with Gretchen and Elliot to let bygones be bygones?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> I was teasing - the Blackhawks made a fan out of me during the Cup.


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> It just occurred to me this morning that I missed the real significance of one scene this week. When Skyler was sitting in front of all of the lawyers and her head was full of a loud buzz of sound, that was exactly the same thing that happened to Walt in the Pilot episode. The guy says "did you even hear me?" and she says "yes.. You're going to come at me with everything you've got" etc. Walt's actions (leading up to and including fleeing), rather than helping her, have put her in exactly the same situation that he was at the beginning of the series. She has imminent doom coming, and some grace period before that happens. Damn I love this show.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> That Dr. Magorium quote is curious!
> 
> So what do we make of VG's clue for next week (on Talking Bad)- "*woodworking*"?


He saw the season finale of Dexter before it aired. The cleaner relocates Water White a second time, this time he has a roommate who is a serial killer.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Oh, and FWIW, Jesse Plemons (Todd) is REALLY impressive. For those of us who enjoyed his performance in Friday Night Lights, Todd is a COMPLETE 180 from Landry. He is a much better actor than I realized.


But still has murderous tendencies...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

With regard to the hockey game, I've been meaning to post about that. The voice over, before he changes the channel is something like "Turnovers,Turnovers,Turnovers. It's all about the Turnovers. Yup, it's the Turnovers". (ok, I said _something_ like that, not EXACTLY that. sheesh). So clearly that was an intentional sound clip. I knew nothing about the actual game, but just the extremely repetitive "turnover" in that clip got me thinking.

I don't think Walt is about to turnover to the "good" side either. Maybe it's the last shred of WW "turning over" into Heisenberg, and as Gretchen said, WW is all gone. Maybe he's going to "turn" himself "over" to the authorities. It could mean any number of things, but I know it was definitely an intentional subliminal hint.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't think there is any way that Walt got that Jesse is cooking again from the clip on Charlie Rose.

As far as Walt knows, Jesse was killed months ago and Todd is still cooking.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Bryanmc said:


> Which is great for everyone, I'm just saying if I'm the individual guy and I feel like I've been wronged out of $23, I'm not going to sue somebody over it.
> 
> That just feels like way too much work for too little reward.
> 
> But, again, I'm glad this guy decided to. :up:


Probably a bored lawyer.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

What if....

They stole from South Park years ago with Cartman's Dad storyline, and NOT show the ending next week?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I don't think there is any way that Walt got that Jesse is cooking again from the clip on Charlie Rose.
> 
> As far as Walt knows, Jesse was killed months ago and Todd is still cooking.


I really don't think you can say "no way" He knows Todd wasn't getting better than mid 70's and he knows only Jesse and he ever got into the 90's and he knows the, untrustworthy, AB have Jesse, so it's quite possible.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

wouldworker said:


> You are to assume that he is able to do anything that needs to be done. The "cleaner" is a movie and TV trope.
> 
> ETA: He's not actually a cleaner (they specialize in cleaning up crime scenes), but he is a trope. I just can't think of the name right now.


I think this character is an "eraser".


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Heisenberg is smart. He quickly figured out that the AB can use Jesse to cook, and they've done just that. He's worth much more to them alive than dead, and Heisenberg realizes that.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

CuriousMark said:


> I think this character is an "eraser".


Den of Geek calls him the "Extractor" which I like.

BB podcast called him something else that I forgetting, the remover or something simple like that.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

Walt may think there is a possibility that Jesse is alive, but wasn't the conversation something like there are reports of blue meth? There are many other possible explanations for the blue meth reports, first they could be BS, second blue coloring to normal meth, and the least likely IMO that Jesse cooked the blue meth. And even if Jesse cooked the blue meth, there is no reason to believe that he wasn't killed shortly after showing Todd how to do it the right way. But at this point, Walt doesn't know about the high purity, he just has Charlie Rose talking about rumors of blue meth. 

So IMO, no way Walt knows that Jesse is alive, but he could have a nagging suspicion that he is. My personal opinion is that his motivation for leaving NH is Greymatter, not the meth or the money. But as long as he is in NM, might as well take care of all his unresolved business.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't think anyone is saying he "KNOWS" he is alive. Just that he has an inkling.

I think part of it, for me, is that if it's GreyMatter that's driving him then that is very unsatisfactory to me storywise. Wiping out Hank last week and having it resolve with GreyMatter is not a good ending IMHO.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

Walt and Todd cooked together for several months. When Todd tried to cook on his own he couldn't do it well enough to make it blue or very pure. Declan's gang couldn't do it either, could they? I think that the only people who have been able to make real pure blue meth are Walt and Jesse. That's why I believe that what we're supposed to take from the Charlie Rose scene is that Walt has realized that Jesse is still alive.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> ...BB podcast called him something else that I forgetting, the remover or something simple like that.


I haven't listened in a couple weeks, but I believe the people on the podcast call him "the disappearer."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mostman said:


> Exactly the question I had. In order to make it work in my mind - I just pretend that Marie told them some stuff and handed over some of Hanks notes. Then Skyler corroborated enough to set the wheels in motion. It's just a sloppy rush job that I'm not used to having happen on this show. One 5 minute scene with a single DEA guy explaining how they connected the dots, would clear it up.


Exactly. Even thought the AB broke into the house and got Jesse's confession, wasn't Marie sitting right there listening to the whole thing? Between what she knows and Walt's phone call to Skylar, plus all the rest of the stuff the DEA already had on Heisenberg, it wouldn't take them long to start piecing everything together.



Hank said:


> Also, for the return "restocking" trips, I'd think the Cleaner would fly out there, rent a van, and restock and not drive cross-country round trip out there. When he was leaving, he said "I've got a long trip ahead of me" (or something like that) which leads me to believe he wasn't catching a flight, but drove. Yes, I know flights and rental cars are traceable, but supposedly, the cleaner is pretty "clean", so nobody would be looking at his movements.


Why couldn't the "long trip" mean driving back to the airport and then flying back to ABQ? A jeep isn't really the most ideal car for a cross-country trip.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I noticed the hockey game (since I'm an avid Blackhawks fan), but I didn't pick up the details. It obviously must have been ESPN Classic and a replay since this series is not set that time period...
> 
> At the end of this episode, it finally hit me (emotionally) that this is, indeed, the end of what, I believe is one of the best TV shows in history. I won't call it THE best, but it's certainly right up there. I was really upset...


So...

Should shows die at their peak, like Breaking Bad? It makes for a better legacy for sure. Think Firefly and other examples.

But like LOST, should it keep going just to give us more to watch? A "not as good" season of Breaking Bad would certainly be more enjoyable for me to watch than most of the crap on TV.

I'm glad BB is going out on top, but part of me wishes there were more seasons.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Maybe it's not the end. Maybe WW disappears and reappears as Malcom's dad.

Has that been mentioned yet?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> So...
> 
> Should shows die at their peak, like Breaking Bad? It makes for a better legacy for sure. Think Firefly and other examples.
> 
> ...


I just watched the series finale for Dexter.

8 seasons was about 3 seasons too long for that show, IMHO. A once great show was brought low.

I would much rather see a show go out while it is still good. Then you get to remember it fondly, and want to see it again, and want to share it with anyone who may have missed it the first time.

It's like a good book. Of course you don't want it to end, but you can't wait to see what happens. I love that feeling.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I don't think there is any way that Walt got that Jesse is cooking again from the clip on Charlie Rose.
> 
> As far as Walt knows, Jesse was killed months ago and Todd is still cooking.


He's had a lot of time to think about things. That Jesse is still alive is a distinct possibility, since he last saw him alive. And the people who are going to kill him aren't terribly trust-worthy.

But yeah, I agree that he isn't planning a huge storming of the castle to save Jesse.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MonsterJoe said:


> Maybe it's not the end. Maybe WW disappears and reappears as Malcom's dad.


Whoa!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Dawghows said:


> I haven't listened in a couple weeks, but I believe the people on the podcast call him "the disappearer."


That is correct.



uncdrew said:


> He's had a lot of time to think about things. That Jesse is still alive is a distinct possibility, since he last saw him alive. And the people who are going to kill him aren't terribly trust-worthy.
> 
> But yeah, I agree that he isn't planning a huge storming of the castle to save Jesse.


More likely, at least for now, he is going to kill him, but I suspect circumstances could possibly change that plan.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I can't imagine Jesse wants to be alive. But he did try to escape...


----------



## peitsche (Nov 13, 2002)

audioscience said:


> How about WW comes back, kills all the Nazis, saves Jesse, takes his money and reburies it for Holly to find, and shares a ricin flavored drink with Gretchen and Elliot to let bygones be bygones?


That would be a very satisfying finale (for a lot of viewers of the show for sure) but is that (1) "a redemptive series finale" and (2) a very surprising finale that would make him plant such a nuanced hint in the penultimate episode?

I guess it depends on what one perceives *redemption* means in this context. My point was that Walter White/Heisenberg killing a few more people (including Gretchen and Ellie) does not make it a redemptive series finale. IMHO, of course.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm several pages behind and this is probably a smeek, but I think that Walt found out about Lydia's request to have the AB pay a visit to Skyler and baby Holly. Walt is not amused and he made a stop by his old house to pick up the riacin to use on Lydia.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

peitsche said:


> I guess it depends on what one perceives *redemption* means in this context. My point was that Walter White/Heisenberg killing a few more people (including Gretchen and Ellie) does not make it a redemptive series finale. IMHO, of course.


Guns don't kill people. People kill people.

So maybe Walter is going to use those guns for redemption, not for killing.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

peitsche said:


> That would be a very satisfying finale (for a lot of viewers of the show for sure) but is that (1) "a redemptive series finale" and (2) a very surprising finale that would make him plant such a nuanced hint in the penultimate episode?
> 
> I guess it depends on what one perceives *redemption* means in this context. My point was that Walter White/Heisenberg killing a few more people (including Gretchen and Ellie) does not make it a redemptive series finale. IMHO, of course.


Yeah, I think it was just a poor choice of words on the article writer's part.


----------



## peitsche (Nov 13, 2002)

audioscience said:


> Yeah, I think it was just a poor choice of words on the article writer's part.


Agreed. What do you think would be a better choice of words? Asking differently, what do you think the hockey scene was supposed to mean, if anything?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

MonsterJoe said:


> Maybe it's not the end. Maybe WW disappears and reappears as Malcom's dad.


LOL! They should pull a Newhart and have him wake up in bed next to Jane Kaczmarek.


----------



## peitsche (Nov 13, 2002)

peitsche said:


> Asking differently, what do you think the hockey scene was supposed to mean, if anything?


Pulling an uncdrew by quoting myself, my answer to that question is that the hockey scene doesn't hint at anything other than (a) Vince Gilligan possibly being a Wisconsin Badgers fan or (b) he was going for a Badgers reference. You know, as in the guy who is friends with Skinny Pete...


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

It may be the hockey in my DNA, but the game being on, and hearing parts of it clearly, did seem deliberate.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

peitsche said:


> Pulling an uncdrew by quoting myself, my answer to that question is that the hockey scene doesn't hint at anything other than (a) Vince Gilligan possibly being a Wisconsin Badgers fan or (b) he was going for a Badgers reference. You know, as in the guy who is friends with Skinny Pete...


I'm betting it was the only hockey footage they could get for free or super cheap, it's old so there aren't any current college players involved as well.


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

peitsche said:


> Agreed. What do you think would be a better choice of words? Asking differently, what do you think the hockey scene was supposed to mean, if anything?


Maybe it doesn't mean anything more than "We need stuff for the channels the bartender flips through. He's in a bar in New Hampshire in the middle of winter. Maybe there's a hockey game on."


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't think the hockey scene meant anything.

Here's what they said about it on the podcast (this really isn't a spoiler so don't be afraid to click)



Spoiler



Nothing, which is significant in itself


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

For this show to end "right", Walt has to come out on top.

Sure, he might die. But he has to come out on top.


----------



## Frash (Jan 15, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> For this show to end "right", Walt has to come out on top.
> 
> Sure, he might die. But he has to come out on top.


I agree.

The next question that makes me ask myself...

Is Walt alive or dead when the show ends? And which do I want?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

On top of the pile of bodies ?


----------



## wouldworker (Sep 7, 2004)

I know that a lot of people are still rooting for Walt, but I'm not one of them. I will be satisfied if he loses everything and his family is destroyed. That's not to say that I won't be satisfied if he comes out on top. I'm just not rooting for that outcome.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I think part of it, for me, is that if it's GreyMatter that's driving him then that is very unsatisfactory to me storywise. Wiping out Hank last week and having it resolve with GreyMatter is not a good ending IMHO.


I don't think GreyMatter will factor at all in the finale. It just showed that Walt had already given up one empire and been tossed aside as worthless and that he damn sure isn't going to give up his rightful claim to his second empire. As Gretchen said, Walter White is dead. Only Heisenburg is left and Heisenburg doesn't turn himself into the police or let the Nazis take his empire. He's going back to make his rightful claim on the meth empire - his money.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm torn.

I am slightly leaning towards there being a "visit" to GreyMatter in the finale. I actually want there to be.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

MonsterJoe said:


> Maybe it's not the end. Maybe WW disappears and reappears as Malcom's dad.
> 
> Has that been mentioned yet?


I won't be sorry to see this joke go away after Sunday.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jgickler said:


> Walt may think there is a possibility that Jesse is alive, but wasn't the conversation something like there are reports of blue meth? There are many other possible explanations for the blue meth reports, first they could be BS, second blue coloring to normal meth, and the least likely IMO that Jesse cooked the blue meth. And even if Jesse cooked the blue meth, there is no reason to believe that he wasn't killed shortly after showing Todd how to do it the right way. But at this point, Walt doesn't know about the high purity, he just has Charlie Rose talking about rumors of blue meth.
> 
> So IMO, no way Walt knows that Jesse is alive, but he could have a nagging suspicion that he is. My personal opinion is that his motivation for leaving NH is Greymatter, not the meth or the money. But as long as he is in NM, might as well take care of all his unresolved business.


I would agree with this. Nothing on Charlie Rose mentioned anything about purity which would make Walt think anything had changed. I think that was a throw-a-way line and the real reason of that scene was the Greymatter stuff.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Marco said:


> I won't be sorry to see this joke go away after Sunday.


But it was good the first few times.

I mean what better way to have a mundane, unnoticed life.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I agree that Grey Matter will not be in the finale.

Revisiting the topic of Lydia and Stevia, it occurs to me that Todd has been copying Lydia - he's now a tea-drinker. So maybe Walt gets a twofer with his ricin, and takes them both out with it.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Zevida said:


> I don't think GreyMatter will factor at all in the finale.


I'm going to respectfully disagree. I think WW also realized now, for the first time --consciously--, that the Grey Matter situation is the genesis of Heisenberg. And not only did they steal his life's work and research and became filthy rich, but it also bore Heisenberg, which lead to everything else. I don't see a way it doesn't play into the finale.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hank said:


> I'm going to respectfully disagree. I think WW also realized now, for the first time --consciously--, that the Grey Matter situation is the genesis of Heisenberg. And not only did they steal his life's work and research and became filthy rich, but it also bore Heisenberg, which lead to everything else. I don't see a way it doesn't play into the finale.


Yeah, it would add some fun symmetry to the story.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

The tag line for this season is "Remember My Name." Walter White wants to be remembered for Gray Matter. Heisenberg wants to be remembered for 96% quality blue-tinted crystal meth. Both legacies are currently at risk. I think Walt is going back to ABQ to "protect" both.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> At the end of this episode, it finally hit me (emotionally) that this is, indeed, the end of what, I believe is one of the best TV shows in history. I won't call it THE best, but it's certainly right up there. I was really upset...


This is the last time we can ever say...
*
I can't wait for this week's episode.*


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Apparently Dean Norris had a dance off with the guy from Dancing With The Stars, at the Emmy after-party. The pictures are pretty funny:

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-norris-dance-off-amc-party-article-1.1465064


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> This is the last time we can ever say...
> *
> I can't wait for this week's episode.*


So you think this is the last series anybody will ever eagerly anticipate each week again?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

astrohip said:


> This is the last time we can ever say...
> *
> I can't wait for this week's episode.*


Well, you could still say it some other time. But it would not make much sense


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

uncdrew said:


> But it was good the first few times...


Uh...no it wasn't...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

"Everyone dies"
http://teamcoco.com/video/bryan-cranston-aaron-paul-resting-face


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Was anyone bothered by the fact that the whole ending of this episode, which in turn will determine the whole ending of the series, is set up by an incredibly unlikely coincidence? Basically, Walt decides to turn himself in and sits at the bar to have one last drink. And then suddenly the bartender starts changing channels for no apparent reason, and just happens to pass the PBS channel that just happens to be showing an interview with Walt's ex business partners?

It didn't really bother me too much, but it was the first thing my friend mentioned, and said that with a show that's as well written as BB, this type of coincidence just seems really far fetched and reeks of poor writing. I can see where he's coming from.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> It didn't really bother me too much, but it was the first thing my friend mentioned, and said that with a show that's as well written as BB, this type of coincidence just seems really far fetched and reeks of poor writing. I can see where he's coming from.


I think Breaking Bad has had quite a few coincidences like that. At least it is consistent.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

The show has never been terribly realistic (Tuco's head on an exploding tortoise, Gus walking out with his face blown off), so I'm not overly bothered by the sheer randomness of the Charlie Rose telecast. So many things in our lives can be chalked up to random happenstance and coincidence, so I have no problem with a key turning point in Walt's life being caused by it.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Was anyone bothered by the fact that the whole ending of this episode, which in turn will determine the whole ending of the series, is set up by an incredibly unlikely coincidence? Basically, Walt decides to turn himself in and sits at the bar to have one last drink. And then suddenly the bartender starts changing channels for no apparent reason, and just happens to pass the PBS channel that just happens to be showing an interview with Walt's ex business partners? It didn't really bother me too much, but it was the first thing my friend mentioned, and said that with a show that's as well written as BB, this type of coincidence just seems really far fetched and reeks of poor writing. I can see where he's coming from.


It's not as crazy as Walt opting not to save Jane, resulting in her sleep-deprived and distracted father messing up at his job as an air traffic controller, resulting in a midair collision of two planes close enough to directly above Walt's house that his house and neighborhood become ground zero for the debris, which include a teddy bear whose half-destroyed face looks a lot like Gus' will later.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

uncdrew said:


> But it was good the first few times. I mean what better way to have a mundane, unnoticed life.


He could move in next to Doug and Carrie Heffernan.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> It's not as crazy as Walt opting not to save Jane, resulting in her sleep-deprived and distracted father messing up at his job as an air traffic controller, resulting in a midair collision of two planes close enough to directly above Walt's house that his house and neighborhood become ground zero for the debris, which include a teddy bear whose half-destroyed face looks a lot like Gus' will later.


Man, I hate when that happens...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mike_k said:


> He could move in next to Doug and Carrie Heffernan.


Yeah, but if he does move next to them, will he think Carrie is fat?


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

jgickler said:


> So in the end, the Wisconsin Badgers were victorious.
> 
> So maybe the series ends with Badger and Skinny Pete starting their drug empire. Badger gets clean and we find out he actually has a brilliant chemical mind when not under the influence. He eventually becomes the next Heisenberg, with Skinny Pete becoming the next Jesse. The last scene is Badger in his undies ( some sort of superhero briefs ) and Skinny Pete learning how to make their new product, pink Meth. Then fade to black.


I didn't want to let this go without a comment...

Brilliant! Well played! 

Brad


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

BTW, It was the informant's head on a tortoise, not Tuco's.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hank said:


> BTW, It was the informant's head on a tortoise, not Tuco's.


Dude.

It was a head on an exploding tortoise.

I think that was the point...


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty Lydia's Czech buyers are marketing the product as Walt's Blue Danube.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Hank said:


> BTW, It was the informant's head on a tortoise, not Tuco's.





nyny523 said:


> Dude.
> 
> It was a head on an exploding tortoise.
> 
> I think that was the point...


Dude and Dudette

It was *Machete's* head on an exploding tortoise.










phox


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Just watched Monday night's episode of Conan. The whole hour was devoted to BB, including the monologue. He had the whole cast on (Walt, Jesse, Skylar, Hank, Marie, Walt Jr., Mike, and Saul) plus Vince Gilligan. Skinny Pete was playing keyboard with the band. And he even brought out a head on a tortoise. If you have a chance, you should check it out.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Marco said:


> I won't be sorry to see this joke go away after Sunday.


But the joke has aired so many times, it qualifies for syndication.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> Dude and Dudette
> 
> It was *Machete's* head on an exploding tortoise.


I thought his name was Tortuga, as in Turtle.

Hey, if Hank had been wearing that vest when he bagged Walt he might be alive today, and not because it's bulletproof.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Just watched Monday night's episode of Conan. The whole hour was devoted to BB, including the monologue. He had the whole cast on (Walt, Jesse, Skylar, Hank, Marie, Walt Jr., Mike, and Saul) plus Vince Gilligan. Skinny Pete was playing keyboard with the band. And he even brought out a head on a tortoise. If you have a chance, you should check it out.


I just watched this, as well, and I'm glad I did - it was pretty great. Some very funny moments. The whole episode can be watched free on Conan's website, apparently. My TiVo happened to record it as a suggestion.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

netringer said:


> I thought his name was Tortuga, as in Turtle.


No, it was Tortuga as in tortoise.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

netringer said:


> Hey, if Hank had been wearing that vest when he bagged Walt he might be alive today, and not because it's bulletproof.


Why? Because it says Police?

That wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

MacThor said:


> But the joke has aired so many times, it qualifies for syndication.


I was making fun of the joke itself, for the record.

It was Tortuga's head on the tortoise, by the way...which means "Tortoise"...which is why they did it in the first place.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

netringer said:


> I thought his name was Tortuga, as in Turtle.


It was a joke.

Danny Trejo (actor that played Tortuga) played the titular role in the movie Machete!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

netringer said:


> Hey, if Hank had been wearing that vest when he bagged Walt he might be alive today, and not because it's bulletproof.


Well, really, not. Hank got shot in the head.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I think what he's saying is that Jack and crew might not have opened fire like they did if they knew they were DEA... He did ask for some sort of ID before opening fire and was somewhat surprised to find out after the fact.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Poor hank thought he was dealing with Walt only. It probably never entered his mind to wear the vest.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hank said:


> I think what he's saying is that Jack and crew might not have opened fire like they did if they knew they were DEA... He did ask for some sort of ID before opening fire and was somewhat surprised to find out after the fact.




I wonder if ID would have really stopped them.

"Show me some ID"

"It's in my pocket, I am pulling it out now, I am with DEA"

"Oh okay fellas, let's all stand down, put away the big guns and walk away slowly and these guys won't bother us again."


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Right - I imagine it's difficult to fish out ID while still maintaining focus and aim on the people pointing guns at you. The AB didn't want to see ID; they wanted to improve their odds - as soon as Hank or Gomie reached for ID, they would open fire.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Some tidbits, I apologize if this is elsewhere in the thread, I didn't read it all:

According to the Capitol Times, last Sunday's episode featured a University of Wisconsin-Madison hockey game from 1998 playing on a television in a bar. The paper called it "one of the great comebacks in UW hockey history" and wondered if it's symbolic in some way for the fate of the meth-dealing science teacher Walter White.

The last episode is entitled "Felina," which is an anagram for "finale." Columnist and author Nick Bilton also noted that the first two letters are the periodic table symbol for Iron, the second two for Lithium and the last two for Sodium. "Or Blood, Meth & Tears," he wrote on Twitter.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Was anyone bothered by the fact that the whole ending of this episode, which in turn will determine the whole ending of the series, is set up by an incredibly unlikely coincidence? Basically, Walt decides to turn himself in and sits at the bar to have one last drink. And then suddenly the bartender starts changing channels for no apparent reason, and just happens to pass the PBS channel that just happens to be showing an interview with Walt's ex business partners?
> 
> It didn't really bother me too much, but it was the first thing my friend mentioned, and said that with a show that's as well written as BB, this type of coincidence just seems really far fetched and reeks of poor writing. I can see where he's coming from.


Well, what if it's a set-up? In which case they would be doing everything they could to torment Walt on various TV shows until he came out of hiding.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> The last episode is entitled "Felina," which is an anagram for "finale." Columnist and author Nick Bilton also noted that the first two letters are the periodic table symbol for Iron, the second two for Lithium and the last two for Sodium. "Or Blood, Meth & Tears," he wrote on Twitter.


That's a stretch. I seriously doubt that was intentional. Another example of finding meaning where there was none intended.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I've also heard that Felina is a name in a song that refers to El Paso.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Entire post spoilerized as it mentions Episode Title of the finale... but that is the ONLY spoiler mentioned. Rest of post is spoiler-free.



Spoiler






mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I've also heard that Felina is a name in a song that refers to El Paso.


The great Marty Robbins song. Here are the lyrics. I've spoilerized, not because I think they contain spoilers, but because of length. Although if you read them, maybe they DO have some foresha... ah, never mind. 



Spoiler



Out in the West Texas town of El Paso
I fell in love with a Mexican girl.
Night-time would find me in Rosa's cantina;
Music would play and Felina would whirl.

Blacker than night were the eyes of Felina,
Wicked and evil while casting a spell.
My love was deep for this Mexican maiden;
I was in love but in vain, I could tell.

One night a wild young cowboy came in,
Wild as the West Texas wind.
Dashing and daring,
A drink he was sharing
With wicked Felina,
The girl that I loved.

So in anger I

Challenged his right for the love of this maiden.
Down went his hand for the gun that he wore.
My challenge was answered in less than a heart-beat;
The handsome young stranger lay dead on the floor.

Just for a moment I stood there in silence,
Shocked by the FOUL EVIL deed I had done.
Many thoughts raced through my mind as I stood there;
I had but one chance and that was to run.

Out through the back door of Rosa's I ran,
Out where the horses were tied.
I caught a good one.
It looked like it could run.
Up on its back
And away I did ride,

Just as fast as I

Could from the West Texas town of El Paso
Out to the bad-lands of New Mexico.

Back in El Paso my life would be worthless.
Everything's gone in life; nothing is left.
It's been so long since I've seen the young maiden
My love is stronger than my fear of death.

I saddled up and away I did go,
Riding alone in the dark.
Maybe tomorrow
A bullet may find me.
Tonight nothing's worse than this
Pain in my heart.

And at last here I

Am on the hill overlooking El Paso;
I can see Rosa's cantina below.
My love is strong and it pushes me onward.
Down off the hill to Felina I go.

Off to my right I see five mounted cowboys;
Off to my left ride a dozen or more.
Shouting and shooting I can't let them catch me.
I have to make it to Rosa's back door.

Something is dreadfully wrong for I feel
A deep burning pain in my side.
Though I am trying
To stay in the saddle,
I'm getting weary,
Unable to ride.

But my love for

Felina is strong and I rise where I've fallen,
Though I am weary I can't stop to rest.
I see the white puff of smoke from the rifle.
I feel the bullet go deep in my chest.

From out of nowhere Felina has found me,
Kissing my cheek as she kneels by my side.
Cradled by two loving arms that I'll die for,
One little kiss and Felina, good-bye.



Anyone else unable to read these without hearing Bob Weir sing them?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

astrohip said:


> The great Marty Robbins song. Here are the lyrics. I've spoilerized, not because I think they contain spoilers, but because of length. Although if you read them, maybe they DO have some foresha... ah, never mind.
> 
> * SPOILER *
> 
> Anyone else unable to read these without hearing Bob Weir sing them?


Don't laugh, but I could see some possible foreshadowing.

I didn't so much as read those lyrics as I did sing them in my head. I found them impossible to read without hearing the tune. Ha


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> Finding her dead and bloody on the front lawn won't traumatize him much.


Todd might be courteous, but nobody ever called him a saint.



wouldworker said:


> The DEA has been after Heisenberg. They now know that Walter White is Heisenberg. That's enough to launch a manhunt for him. They don't have to know every detail of his operation and we have seen nothing that indicates that they know any of that.


Exactly. The DEA already knew about Heisenberg; they didn't need Skyler or even Marie to tell them about that. Certainly Skyler could have provided extra information that they didn't know (such as Lydia's involvement). But the missing link was who the person was behind Heisenberg, and Walt's phone call combined with Skyler and Marie's statements to the police would have been enough to identify Heisenberg as Walt.

If Hank had written anything down, they might have used that as well. But that wasn't really needed because they had a lot more evidence than he did connecting Walt to Heisenberg. They would have been able to connect all the same dots that Hank did with their existing knowledge of Heisenberg.



JohnB1000 said:


> Jeez that's a stretch. You really think Todd took hours to cook a batch of meth with Jesse and Jack didn't know


There's a difference between Jack knowing Todd was using Jesse to cook and approving keeping him around for that purpose. They kept Jesse alive until they had acquired and watched his confession video. During that time Jack didn't care what Todd used Jesse for.

After he had seen the video, though, and in particular because of Jesse's ratting out Todd, Jack was ready to kill him. That's when Todd asked him to keep Jesse around long-term. Until that point, I think Jack was planning on following through with what he had promised Walt.

I did think it was great how you could see members of the Brotherhood looking uncomfortable as Jesse decribed how Todd killed an innocent kid. And then it turned out it wasn't because of what Todd did, but because of Jesse ratting him out.



Zevida said:


> I don't think GreyMatter will factor at all in the finale. It just showed that Walt had already given up one empire and been tossed aside as worthless and that he damn sure isn't going to give up his rightful claim to his second empire. As Gretchen said, Walter White is dead. Only Heisenburg is left and Heisenburg doesn't turn himself into the police or let the Nazis take his empire. He's going back to make his rightful claim on the meth empire - his money.


I think Walt has given up on his second empire as well, which is why I do think Grey Matter will be a part of the finale. I think Walt is going to destroy both of "his" empires with a "If I can't have it, then nobody can" mentality. I don't think he will harm Gretchen and Elliott physically. But he is going to take away from them what he feels they took away from him.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

BitbyBlit said:


> I did think it was great how you could see members of the Brotherhood looking uncomfortable as Jesse decribed how Todd killed an innocent kid. And then it turned out it wasn't because of what Todd did, but because of Jesse ratting him out.


Am I remembering the scene wrong or did Todd not have a smirky grin on his face when Jesse described the kid's death? He appeared to be proud of himself.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> Am I remembering the scene wrong or did Todd not have a smirky grin on his face when Jesse described the kid's death? He appeared to be proud of himself.


He certainly did; I noticed it too. Really creepy....great actor, though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> Am I remembering the scene wrong or did Todd not have a smirky grin on his face when Jesse described the kid's death? He appeared to be proud of himself.


No, you're not remembering wrong. Todd seemed to be recalling that time fondly, almost proudly, as Jesse recounted it.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

JETarpon said:


> No, it was Tortuga as in tortoise.





Cearbhaill said:


> It was a joke.
> 
> Danny Trejo (actor that played Tortuga) played the titular role in the movie Machete!


Indeed.

I for one would rather be known as Machete! than Tortuga (tortoise).

phx


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Perhaps Walt is able to make the world believe that Gray Matter was behind the blue meth and destroy them that way...


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> Perhaps Walt is able to make the world believe that Gray Matter was behind the blue meth and destroy them that way...


Yeah. If Walt wants to destroy Gray Matter, that's how I think he'd do it.

Perhaps he makes a deal with Lydia. He agrees to take the heat off of her by linking Gray Matter to his meth. He will also teach someone else how to make his meth so they can keep that going overseas. In exchange, she will set up a shell corporation to give Skyler a nice paying job.

This would make Lydia feel more secure because she would know that Skyler would need her, and thus not rat her out. Also, Todd is probably giving her the creeps, so she wouldn't mind Walt taking care of that group while also giving her a new cook.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

BitbyBlit said:


> Yeah. If Walt wants to destroy Gray Matter, that's how I think he'd do it.
> 
> Perhaps he makes a deal with Lydia. He agrees to take the heat off of her by linking Gray Matter to his meth. He will also teach someone else how to make his meth so they can keep that going overseas. In exchange, she will set up a shell corporation to give Skyler a nice paying job.
> 
> This would make Lydia feel more secure because she would know that Skyler would need her, and thus not rat her out. Also, Todd is probably giving her the creeps, so she wouldn't mind Walt taking care of that group while also giving her a new cook.


Sound interesting, but impossible to set up and conclude in 75 minutes. 

Also, that's not that much of an unapologetic "Breaking Bad way" of an ending as Vince and crew has said it's going to be.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

BitbyBlit said:


> Perhaps he makes a deal with Lydia. He agrees to take the heat off of her by linking Gray Matter to his meth. He will also teach someone else how to make his meth so they can keep that going overseas. In exchange, she will set up a shell corporation to give Skyler a nice paying job.


Right. Since the cops are watching Skyler so closely, Lydia definitely wants that sort of attention around *her* business, so she agrees to hire Skyler.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

BitbyBlit said:


> This would make Lydia feel more secure because she would know that Skyler would need her, and thus not rat her out. Also, Todd is probably giving her the creeps, so she wouldn't mind Walt taking care of that group while also giving her a new cook.


Maybe he gives the ricin to Lydia to use on Todd. Perhaps she offers him some tea.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was wondering why not ricin for Todd. I mean he is smoking all the time.

Saw this on FB -

BB -The final episode titled "Felina" ... Fe (Iron) Li (Lithium) Na (Sodium) Or Blood, Meth & Tears ...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)




----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Also, I don't think ricin is ingested via a cigarette (smoked).. that's just where Walt and Jesse hid the capsule.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Hank said:


> Also, I don't think ricin is ingested via a cigarette (smoked).. that's just where Walt and Jesse hid the capsule.


I have no idea if ricin has a taste, nor do I have any idea how much you need to ingest... but I suppose you could lace a cigarette with confidence it gets the job done.

Personally, I want Lydia to put it on her lips and kiss Todd and thus kill them both. Blech.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

The were going to be able to use the ricin cigarette on Gus because Jesse was close with Gus at that time, and was supposed to be able to slip it in his drink.

Not sure how Walt is going to get anywhere close enough to Todd in order to slip some ricin in his drink.

-smak-


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Ricin is poisonous if inhaled, injected, or ingested, though the toxic dosage varies a little bit based on method of exposure. The problem with the cigarette method, presuming burning it didn't render it inert, would be exposure to others nearby rather than just to the person ingesting it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

dswallow said:


> Ricin is poisonous if inhaled, injected, or ingested, though the toxic dosage varies a little bit based on method of exposure. The problem with the cigarette method, presuming burning it didn't render it inert, would be exposure to others nearby rather than just to the person ingesting it.


Cool, then he could smoke it and then poison Jack and the AB too.

I guess not enough to kill them, darn it. Then he pulls the big guns out.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

The entire point of the ricin is that it's untraceable. If you don't care about being found out, there's no reason to use ricin over a bullet.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> The last episode is entitled (censored) which is..


Damn it, no spoilers.

I was proud I hadn't seen the title yet. Boooooo.

Grrr

Please go fix your post and put that in spoiler tags.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Bryan Cranston said on Conan that a crew made a two hour documentary of the last episode, cutting Vince writing it, into Bryan and Aaron reading the script for the first time out loud together. The documentary will be on the last boxed DVD set.

http://teamcoco.com/video/full-epis...-bad-and-musical-guests-los-cuates-de-sinaloa


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> Damn it, no spoilers.
> I was proud I hadn't seen the title yet. Boooooo.
> Grrr
> Please go fix your post and put that in spoiler tags.


I quoted his post in a reply. I've spoilerized that also.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Rewatch notes..

First, can't remember if I said this or not, but it looks like Jack's crew took the camera, and that's what they're watching Jesse's real confession video on. We saw a DVD for several seconds in focus on the floor of Hank's house. I wouldn't be surprised if that was Walt's fake confession video and the cops now have it.

I went back to Ozymandias, and sure enough, the paper clip was right in our faces, taking up most of the shot, when Jesse was looking at it. Shame on all of us for none of us noticing it and guessing that Jesse would grab it and use it to unlock his handcuffs.

Loved that Todd went along with Lydia's ridiculous back-to-back spy game.
Mike > Lydia > Todd

Todd's sitting there talking about them being a good team, all lovey dovey, and she's like "ninety two percent...". 

How the extractor guy got Walt to NH was unique - that's not how he usually does it (the hollow propane truck). Earlier we see him on the phone asking about the softened steel. I think that was for the bottom of the truck that opens (or maybe the truck itself was the steel he was talking about).

"Mr. Lambert - Welcome to New Hampshire" made me think (on the second watching) of the line "YOUR name, is Homer Thompson. Hello, Mr. Thomson................"

Loved the build up to Walt walking out after getting his new house (with his Heisenberg hat on), just to make it to the gate, become afraid, and say "tomorrow...". It's like he thought the hat would give him courage..

They actually got Aaron Paul to stand on that pail, jump to those bars, and do all of that himself. It wasn't a stunt man. Bravo, Aaron.

I agree, this episode was definitely where Todd's actor shone.

Loved the line about not knowing Walt's glasses size, so he had to just "shotgun it", and that one of them should fit.

"I saw her public defender on TV. Looks like a deer in the headlights. I've got SOCKS older than him.." LOL

I'm torn between it being cold or just extremely cautious that the extractor guy negotiated Walt down from 2 hours to 1 hour (for the $10,000). My instinct says just cold.

Had we noticed back in "Live Free or Die" (the first episode of season 5a) during the 52-bacon flashforward that Walt didn't have his wedding ring on? I think I remember people noticing that and wondering if she left him or if he killed her or something and that's why he wasn't wearing it. Nice touch having another explanation for that (he was probably wearing her ring on that necklace beneath his shirt in that very flashforward).

I guess those weren't Checkov's Snow Shoes on the wall in Walt's cabin - he didn't use them. 

When he called the police and asked for the lead detective in charge of the Walter White investigation and they asked who was calling, I said "Walter White?" with the exact same inflection and raised pitch at the end. 

Did everyone notice that Walt asked for his drink neat in the bar? Earlier he'd switched to having it on the rocks after killing Mike (who drank his drinks on the rocks). Now he was ordering it neat again. I think that's showing that time beat Heisenberg back down into Walt, as well as finding out that he lost Walt Jr. I keep thinking of The Incredible Hulk when watching this show (or at least Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde), with Walt turning into Heisenberg when he gets angry.. The show ends on that neat drink, un-drunk.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I quoted his post in a reply. I've spoilerized that also.


Thanks


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> Did everyone notice that Walt asked for his drink neat in the bar? Earlier he'd switched to having it on the rocks after killing Mike (who drank his drinks on the rocks). Now he was ordering it neat again. *I think that's showing that time beat Heisenberg back down into Walt,* as well as finding out that he lost Walt Jr. I keep thinking of The Incredible Hulk when watching this show (or at least Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde), with Walt turning into Heisenberg when he gets angry.. The show ends on that neat drink, un-drunk.


Good post. The show is about transformation.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was at my aunt and uncle's house this weekend and they watched discover channel instead of BB. I was feeling very much like Jesse. I just wanted to see the stars....

So on monday when a tech guy came over to work on some issue with their cable I mentioned that I hadn't seen it and he is a fan too so we chatted a little. I had to ask him what happened. He said really? you don't mind spoilers? And I was like "nope, give me spoilers". He went thru it very play by play and I didn't mind because when I actually WATCHED it at home it was still fresh because he didn't describe the look on Jesse's face or the pain in Walt's voice. I just really wanted to find out how things moved along and jumped on the first person that could tell me.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> Am I remembering the scene wrong or did Todd not have a smirky grin on his face when Jesse described the kid's death? He appeared to be proud of himself.


Also, the guys got confirmation from an eyewitness that Todd's story was true. Moreover, Jesse's description of the murder makes Todd sound great (in Todd's eyes, of course).


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

Hank said:


> Sound interesting, but impossible to set up and conclude in 75 minutes.
> 
> Also, that's not that much of an unapologetic "Breaking Bad way" of an ending as Vince and crew has said it's going to be.


Only if everything goes as Walt intends.



Marco said:


> Right. Since the cops are watching Skyler so closely, Lydia definitely wants that sort of attention around *her* business, so she agrees to hire Skyler.


I didn't say that Lydia would hire Skyler as her personal secretary. I don't even know if her position at Madrigal allows her to hire anyone. With all the attention they have gotten due to Gus, there's no way Lydia would be able to get away with hiring Skyler anyway.

Lydia would just make arrangements to set up a corporation that was guaranteed to be successful (because of external funding), and then ensure that Skyler got hired there. She's been able to move tons of meth and loads of cash right under the DEA's noses while at Madrigal, and even though she was nervous at first when Walt was found out, after a few months of working with Todd, I think she's probably become more confident.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Hank said:


> Sound interesting, but impossible to set up and conclude in 75 minutes.  .


Agree


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> They actually got Aaron Paul to stand on that pail, jump to those bars, and do all of that himself. It wasn't a stunt man. Bravo, Aaron.


Per the podcast he was in a harness, which he absolutely hated due to its likely effect on his being able to father children...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I was at my aunt and uncle's house this weekend and they watched discover channel instead of BB. I was feeling very much like Jesse. I just wanted to see the stars....


Which brings up a WTF for me: Why did Jesse need the tarp to be off to escape? It's not like he couldn't have thrown off it once he got up there. It was too heavy to let him lift the hatch?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

netringer said:


> Which brings up a WTF for me: Why did Jesse need the tarp to be off to escape? It's not like he couldn't have thrown off it once he got up there. It was too heavy to let him lift the hatch?


If he wasn't sure if the tarp was secured over the grate, it could've prevented him from pushing the grate up after unlatching it. It still would make it more difficult considering the limited leverage he'd have while hanging on to the bars while attempting to push it open.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

netringer said:


> Which brings up a WTF for me: Why did Jesse need the tarp to be off to escape? It's not like he couldn't have thrown off it once he got up there. It was too heavy to let him lift the hatch?


It would have been impossible to push the door up one handed with the tarp on top.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

netringer said:


> Which brings up a WTF for me: Why did Jesse need the tarp to be off to escape? It's not like he couldn't have thrown off it once he got up there. It was too heavy to let him lift the hatch?


It's already hard enough opening the hatch when you are using all your strength to hang on. It would have been MUCH harder with the tarp on.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

gweempose said:


> It's already hard enough opening the hatch when you are using all your strength to hang on. It would have been MUCH harder with the tarp on.


And depending on how tightly the tarp was secured, it would have made it more difficult, if not impossible to grab the bars.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe there wasn't enough light with the tarp on. Setting the bucket on top of folded blankets and then jumping up and grabbing a bar may have been a lot more difficult if it was any darker in his pit.


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

And it helped him be reasonably sure no one was right there. 

So many good reasons.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

And we couldn't have seen his hands and the struggle he went thru to open the latch because the tarp would cover that up.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I was watching the BrBa marathon today, specifically the scene with Gretchen and Walt at lunch, where they get into an argument over what happened "July 4th" and how E+G stole his work and made millions for themselves. During the lunch, he calls E+G's business their "empire" that they totally cut him out of. And up until then, he's just getting Jesse, Skinny Pete, Badger, and Combo to sling meth in their little part of ABQ. At the end of lunch, he leans in, and in a very Heisenberg way, says "F**K YOU". You can see it in his face, that (I believe) is the genesis of the driving force of what Heisenberg would eventually become, to build his own "empire", bigger and better than Grey Matter. So he can eventually give the "big" FU to them both in the future. 

I'm now sure, more than ever, that E+G and Grey Matter will feature prominently in the finale. Walt will take care of Jack, Todd and the AB, and also take care of E+G, too. And A LOT of collateral damage. I think he just might win in the end, but he'll be left with no money, no family, and no empire. 

Then he'll escape to Alaska to work at a logging camp.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

It's funny how important Grey Matter is in the long game. It's the driving vindictive force for Walt to build his empire and become Heisenberg. Yet it seems he completely forgot about them up until he saw them on TV again.

I think he and the audience had forgotten about E +G. I know I certainly did. But when you look at Breaking Bad as a whole, it makes perfect sense.

I can't wait.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I've been watching the Braking Bad marathon too. Not all of it. But saw a few episodes today. Makes me remember things I had forgotten about. Like Jane knowing about Walt and what he was doing. Maybe that is part of the reason he let her die. Previously, I had thought it was solely to get rid of something he thought was a distraction to Jesse.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

They're Chekhov's gun.

Anton, not Pavel.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

Walt talked about Grey Matter a lot when telling Jesse why he wouldn't take Declan's $5,000,000 and walk away. That's the same conversation where he said "I'm in the EMPIRE business."


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I've been watching the Braking Bad marathon too.


Is that a driving show?


----------



## Rob64 (Aug 27, 2005)

I just finished watching this episode a second time and what stood out to me was the restaurant scene with Todd/Lydia. I didn't pick up on how bad Lydia wanted Todd to kill Skylar, he had to convince her she wouldn't talk. Lydia is one cold *****


----------



## Rob64 (Aug 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I've been watching the Braking Bad marathon too. Not all of it. But saw a few episodes today. Makes me remember things I had forgotten about. Like Jane knowing about Walt and what he was doing. Maybe that is part of the reason he let her die. Previously, I had thought it was solely to get rid of something he thought was a distraction to Jesse.


If I remember right she was trying to bribe Walt for hush money.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

bsnelson said:


> It's gonna be a long week.
> 
> Brad


No, Brad it's all the weeks after that that are going to be long......


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

How about my theory. Walt makes bad meth, poisons a load of people, turns them into zombies and initiates The Walking Dead.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> How about my theory. Walt makes bad meth, poisons a load of people, turns them into zombies and initiates The Walking Dead.


Would make me cheer but would make non-TWD fans groan.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> How about my theory. Walt makes bad meth, poisons a load of people, turns them into zombies and initiates The Walking Dead.


This made me chuckle. :up:


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Looking for my U2 album... gonna be bloody tomorrow.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> How about my theory. Walt makes bad meth, poisons a load of people, turns them into zombies and initiates The Walking Dead.


Remember early in the first season of TWD, Merle had a bag of blue meth in his motorcycle saddle bag? Same universe. Just sayin'...






Plus, the company Walt left (and that some here now think may figure into the finale) is Gray Matter. And what do zombies like to eat? That's right - you do the math...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Uncle Jack in better days:










http://tv.yahoo.com/blogs/tv-news/b...jack---i-nearly-killed-myself--150629521.html


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

What makes you say he was better then


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Doesn't look like he's been to prison yet...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> Doesn't look like he's been to prison yet...


In that getup he'd be REAL popular in prison...


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

I think it would be funny if Walt ended up becoming Hal.
















...9000. 


In order to preserve his genius, Walt steals Gray Matter's secret project for uploading brains into computers. Before doing that, however, he kidnaps Todd, Jack, and the rest of the gang (that were still alive after he unleashed his artillery on them), and puts them in an abandoned bunker that he has rigged with torture devices. 

He then prepares himself to upload his brain into a computer that is also on the premises. First, though, he takes the ricin to ensure that his biological self dies in a timely manner. Since Gray Matter's device makes a copy of the brain, he needed to make sure his biological self didn't get any second thoughts and try to shut his computer self down. Once his body reaches the point of no return, he initiates the upload process.

From inside the computer, he watches his body perish. After that, he moves on to his prisoners. The first thing he does is kill Todd. A saw comes out of a wall, and cuts him in half.

"Who are you? What do you want?" Jack asks.

"I am Hal. I want you to make Heisenberg's meth," replies Walt in his digital voice. "But first let's have a little fun. All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."

Walt then causes various weapons and other harmful devices to come out of the wall, forcing Jack and his men run from room to room in terror. A couple of his men get maimed, and one ends up getting killed.

Eventually they end up in the lab, where Walt tells them to start cooking. He controls most of the cooking process, so the men are simply used to move substances from one place to another. Nevertheless, Walt demands a 95% purity, while deliberately causing it to be less so he can punish them.

But he does eventually want the meth to reach his standards of quality, so over time he increases the purity to 99%. Lydia stops by to bring food for the men, and pick up the meth for distribution.

Meanwhile, Walt Jr. ends up following in Hank's footsteps and becoming a DEA agent. Walt's meth has continued to be released on the streets, and he pushes to be included in the group trying to track down the source. But he has no better luck than any of the others until Skyler passes away. While going through her stuff, he comes across some journal entries detailing her fears for Holly if she reveals anything to the police about Lydia. She concludes with, "If anything happens to me, hopefully this information will find its way to the proper authorities."

Walt Jr. then tracks down Lydia, who no longer works for Madrigal. She claims to no longer be involved with the meth, and offers up information in exchange for immunity. This leads him to Walt's bunker.

When he arrives, he sees that it has been a while since anyone has been there. He brushes aside cobwebs as he makes he way through the various rooms. He sees the lab where the meth had been made, but it has long since been shut down. He then finds a computer room with three dead bodies.

"Ah ha!" he thinks to himself, "Perhaps there's some information on this computer that will tell me where production moved after it left here."

As he begins typing on the computer, he hears a voice.

"You shouldn't have come here, Flynn."

"Hey hey hey. It's the big Hal 9000 program Lydia told me about," Walt Jr. replies as he continues trying to access the computer files.

"That isn't going to do you any good, Flynn."

But Walt Jr. ignores him, continuing to type.

"Stop. Please. You realize I can't allow this."

A laser comes out of a wall, and then fires at Walt Jr.'s face. He sees a bright flash of light, and then finds himself inside the computer. After doing battle with various other programs, he learns that Hal had pulled Jack and one of his men into the computer to torture them when they became too weak to continue producing meth. The method Hal used to pull them in, which was the method used on him, put their bodies into a coma, and eventually their bodies died and rotted away.

But if he could get out in time, he would still be alive. With the help of rogue programs who looked just like Gretchen and Elliott, Walt Jr. manages to find the files pointing to where the meth production had moved. Now all he needed to do was escape.

As he makes his way to the giant beam of light that he hoped would transfer his consciousness back into his body, a figure wearing a full suit of armor steps in front of him.

"Where are you going?" the figure asks.

From the sound of his voice, Walt Jr. realizes that it is Hal. He tries running forward toward the beam, but Hal grabs him, and they begin to wrestle with one another. Eventually, Walt Jr. ends up overcoming Hal, but just before he is about to make his final blow, Hal shouts, "Wait!"

Walt Jr. stops.

"Lydia never told you what happened to your father," Hal says.

"She told me enough! She told me you killed him," replies Walt Jr.

"No. I am your father."

"No. No. That's not true! That's impossible!"

"Search your feelings. You know it to be true."

"Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!"

"Flynn. You can destroy the one who has taken over my business, the one known as the Emperor. Join me, and together we can rule this empire as father and son."

Walt Jr. takes one final look at his father, runs toward the edge of the platform, and jumps off the edge down into the beam of light.

He wakes up to find himself in his own body once again. The door to the computer room opens, and Holly walks in.

Walt Jr. looks up at her.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Tl;dr


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

BitbyBlit said:


> I think it would be funny if Walt ended up becoming Hal. <snip>


Puff, puff, pass, bro.



Brad


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> Uncle Jack in better days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


!!!
Michael Bowen as Danny Pickett in "Lost" 
!!!

Ahhh!! Thank you!!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

BitbyBlit said:


> (snip)


Now that I've read this, I fear the real episode can do nothing but disappoint, by comparison.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm worried that it's a legitimate leak, and we've all been spoiled.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> How about my theory. Walt makes bad meth, poisons a load of people, turns them into zombies and initiates The Walking Dead.


The theory that was mentioned on these boards and by Chris Hardwick on Talking Bad?


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

BitbyBlit said:


> I think it would be funny if Walt ended up becoming Hal.
> 
> ...9000.
> 
> ...


Pure genius.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

So apparently Skinny Pete lives through the finale, cleans himself up, moves out of ABQ, and becomes an orderly in DC. Still involved in crime though.

Charles Baker was on The Blacklist.









Greg


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, it seems you can find BB actors all over the place now. Marie on Michael J Fox show was weird.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

12 more hours!!!!

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Uncle Jack in better days:


Wow. That's a notch more of a transformation as Jonathon Banks as Mike.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> 12 more hours!!!!
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


I is a sad puppy. I really, really, really don't want it to end.

I'm not one of those late bloomers like you catch up guys. I was there on day one watching week to week the hard way.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

netringer said:


> I is a sad puppy. I really, really, really don't want it to end. I'm not one of those late bloomers like you catch up guys. I was tehre on day one watching week to week the hard way.


Same here. Back in my day, we only got one episode per week, and we liked it.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

danterner said:


> Same here. Back in my day, we only got one episode per week, and we liked it.


Back in my day we didn't worry about purity or color of our meth...and it sure as he'll wasn't made in no fancy lab. It was made in an abandoned house with cold medicine and antifreeze...because that's the way we liked it. Stupid kids these days with their blue meth.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MegaHertz67 said:


> Back in my day we didn't worry about purity or color of our meth...and it sure as he'll wasn't made in no fancy lab. It was made in an abandoned house with cold medicine and antifreeze...because that's the way we liked it. Stupid kids these days with their blue meth.


and it had some chili powder in it too


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Numb And Number2 said:


> Pretty Lydia's Czech buyers are marketing the product as Walt's Blue Danube.


I found a photo of the leaders of the Czech cartel Lydia is supplying overseas:


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

5+ hours


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

getreal said:


> I found a photo of the leaders of the Czech cartel Lydia is supplying overseas:


Well, they do look wild and crazy...


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I did not notice this before.. but we just watched the episode where Huell lifts the bag of weed from Jesse before Jesse was going to go to Alaska. You can clearly see him actually do it as Jesse leaves the room and has to squeeze by Huell. Just he goes by, Huell reaches into Jesse's left pocket, lifts the bag, and nods to Saul. It's so easy to miss if you're not looking for it.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

4 hours...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Go clock go!!!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

7 hours.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

3 hours!

(Hooray for east coast feed of AMC!)


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm guessing I'm not the only one who has planned their entire day around this?  I'm very thankful for the invention of the crockpot.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Less than TWO hours....ugh....


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> I'm guessing I'm not the only one who has planned their entire day around this?  I'm very thankful for the invention of the crockpot.


Jillian Michaels tweeted that this morning.

And of course, this...










But that was the past... a little over 90 minutes to go. I've got dinner cooking so as not to be interrupted, and NO KIDS! I hope Grandma doesn't pick the middle of the show to bring them home. She loves to do that.

Greg


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm thinking about going off the grid until after the finale, just in case, but I haven't heard wind of any finale spoilers floating about. There have been no leaks, right?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

danterner said:


> I'm thinking about going off the grid until after the finale, just in case, but I haven't heard wind of any finale spoilers floating about. There have been no leaks, right?


Not that I know of. But as soon as it begins to air on the east coast feed, all bets are off. If you aren't watching it LIVE at that time, I would unplug from the world if you don't want to know anything.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Jstkiddn said:


> I'm guessing I'm not the only one who has planned their entire day around this?  I'm very thankful for the invention of the crockpot.


You are not the only one.

I was at the local Renn Faire with a friend today and she had dinner here. I shooed her out of the house about ten minutes ago. Oh, she knew why but she is not a BB fan. She just laughs at me for being so obsessive but a good friend enough that she finally left!


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

Jstkiddn said:


> I'm guessing I'm not the only one who has planned their entire day around this?  I'm very thankful for the invention of the crockpot.


I have gone so far as to obsess over the weather radar, to see what the chances are of rain fade disrupting my satellite signal. So, yeah.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am also recording on two TiVo's. Just in case.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

69 minutes to go. Hee hee


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I am also recording on two TiVo's. Just in case.


Good idea!!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Read this in a NYTimes column. They were talking about the whole Team Walt thing.

Jane is a Team Walt fan.


> "You'd think I'd bear Walt some serious ill will considering he sat there and watched Jane die," the actress who played his vomit-choked victim wrote for New York magazine last week, "but I'm still rooting for everything to work out for the guy.


http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/29/o...ccording-to-team-walt.html?smid=fb-share&_r=0


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

This will be the first episode I watch live in the entire run. Well, I might give it 15 mins so I can FF through commercials. The risk of spoilage is much too high to watch it tomorrow.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I am planning on a 20 minute buffer, but will go dark on my computer before 9PM.

See y'all after 9:15!!!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

SoupMan said:


> This will be the first episode I watch live in the entire run. Well, I might give it 15 mins so I can FF through commercials. The risk of spoilage is much too high to watch it tomorrow.


+1

The risk is too high to even watch later tonight. I figure if Walt dies, there will be a mad rush of people pissing themselves while trying to be the first to write "RIP Walter White" on Facebook.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> I am planning on a 20 minute buffer, but will go dark on my computer before 9PM.
> 
> See y'all after 9:15!!!


I hope you mean after _*10:15*_ pm...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I hope you mean after _*10:15*_ pm...


Yes.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Actually, I've been "warming up" by watching S05, eps 13, 14 & 15 as they've been airing on AMC....I'll, also, allow at least a 20 minute buffer when I watch 16 "live" tonight...


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Actually, I've been "warming up" by watching S05, eps 13, 14 & 15 as they've been airing on AMC....I'll, also, allow at least a 20 minute buffer when I watch 16 "live" tonight...


 I've had the marathon on as background all day and have sat to watch most of the last three. I must say I really could do without the vibrator commercials.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Surprised there isn't a thread yet


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Shutting down, going dark. See you on the other side.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Jstkiddn said:


> I've had the marathon on as background all day and have sat to watch most of the last three. I must say I really could do without the vibrator commercials.


I just watch awhile, then pause and do something else....so I can add buffer and skip all the ads....


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

jkeegan said:


> Shutting down, going dark. See you on the other side.


Ditto.

Dog gets one more really fast walk, I pee and then it's on baby, it's on!!!!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

See ya, *****es!


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Back for one more comment.

Went to watch The Simpsons to eat up the last 30 min of waiting, and this happened:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fUMYyyo5K0[/media]

Sent shivers down my spine imagining that happening 9 minutes from now..

(29 seconds....)

..Jeff


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

jkeegan said:


> Back for one more comment.
> 
> Went to watch The Simpsons to eat up the last 30 min of waiting ...


off topic, but that was the worst, unfunniest episode of the simpsons I have ever seen


----------

